# GENEVA | Projects & Construction



## quimporte

*PLQ La Chapelle I*
*Residential*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Final status: built


*Lots G, I, J*










Developer: Fondation Berthe Bonna-Rapin

Architect: Lopes & Périnet-Marquet architectes

Civil engineer: Solfor SA

Contractor: Groupe Beric

Publication: Architectes.ch

Website: La Chapelle I

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*CEVA Eaux-Vives*
*Mixed-use*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: architectural competition


*Lots B, C, F*










Project owners: République et Canton de Genève, FVGLS (B, C), Fédération des Eaux-Vives (F)

Architects: Brauen Wälchli architectes (B, C, F)

Civil engineers: Thomas Jundt ingénieurs civils

Construction management: Tekhne SA

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*CEVA Eaux-Vives*
*Mixed-use*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: architectural competition


*Lots D, E*










Project owners: République et Canton de Genève, CFF SA immobilier

Architects: Aeby Perneger & Associés

Civil engineers: Ingeni SA

Building contractor: Induni & Cie SA

Website: O’Vives

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*IAF - Avenue de France 23*
*Office*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Final status: built










Developer: FIPOI

Architect: Group8

Civil engineer: AB ingénieurs SA

Façade engineer: BCS SA

Global contractor: Implenia (Suisse) SA

Curtain wall manufacturer: Félix constructions SA

Publication: Architectes.ch

Portfolio: Thomas Jantscher

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*IAV - Rue de Varembé 7*
*Office*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: under construction










Developer: FIPOI

Architect: Frei & Stefani SA

Publication: Architectes.ch

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Le Trèfle*
*Headquarters*
*Location: Jardin des Nations, Le Grand-Saconnex (GE)*

Current status: architectural competition


*The Global Fund (TGF)*










Developers: TGF, FIPOI

Architect: LRS architectes

Global contractor: Implenia (Suisse) SA

Civil engineer: ZS ingénieurs civils

Publication: Architectes.ch

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Le Trèfle*
*Master plan*
*Location: Jardin des Nations, Le Grand-Saconnex (GE)*

Current status: architectural competition


*World Council of Churches (WCC)*










Developers: Canton de Genève, The World Council of Churches

Architects: LRS architectes

Publication: Homify

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*WTO World Trade Organization*
*Headquarters*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Final status: completed


*Extra Muros*










Developer: Etat de Genève

Project owners: WTO, FIPOI

General contractor: Implenia (Suisse) SA

Architects: Wittfoht Architekten

Civil engineers: SB ingénierie SA (Administratif & commercial > OMC Extra Muros)

Façade construction: Félix Constructions SA

Glas manufacturer: Glas Trösch AG

Portfolio: Brigida González (Architecture > WTO)

Publications: Architectes.ch, Archiscene, Architonic, ArchDaily, Archilovers, Batidoc

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*IFRC International Federation of Red Cross and Red Crescent Societies*
*Headquarters*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: project










Developer: IFRC (FIPOI)

Architect: de Giuli & Portier architectes

Civil engineer: B+S ingénieurs conseils SA

Facade system: Hevron SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Pavillon de la danse*
*Culture*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: architectural competition










Developer: Ville de Genève

Architect: ON Architecture

Website: Pavillon de la danse

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Manège Piachaud*
*Civic*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: architectural competition










Project owner: Ville de Genève

Architects: Estarstudio

Local architects: Atelier Traces Architecture

Civil engineers: ESM Ingénierie SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## kar8117

nice!


----------



## quimporte

*Palexpo Vision 20XX*
*Convention*
*Location: Le Grand-Saconnex (GE)*

Final status: built










Developer: Palexpo SA

Architect: Group8

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PSD La Pallanterie*
*Master plan*
*Location: Vésenaz, Corsier (GE)*

Current status: study mandate










Developer: Etat de Genève

Architect: Tribu architecture

Landscape architect: Paysagestion


----------



## quimporte

*Credit Suisse*
*Office*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Final status: renovation completed


*Bel-Air*










Developer: Credit Suisse SA

Architect: Buchner Bründler Architekten

Publication: Divisare


----------



## quimporte

*PDQ Les Communaux d’Ambilly*
*Master plan*
*Location: Thônex (GE)*

Current status: study mandate


*Lots A1, A3*










Developers: Etat de Genève, Commune de Thônex, C2I SA, Batima (Suisse) SA

Architect: Charles Pictet architecte

Urban planner: Urbaplan

Website: Les Communaux d’Ambilly

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ L’Adret*
*Residential*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: architectural competition


*Lots B, C*










Project owners: République et Canton de Genève, FPLC, Association Nicolas Bogueret, CoopLog

Architect: Lopes & Périnet-Marquet architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*International Cooperation House*
*Mixed-use*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: project










Developer: Foundation Mandat International (FIPOI)

Architect: M-Module architecte

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*CEVA Carouge-Bachet*
*Public spaces*
*Location: Carouge (GE)*

Current status: public spaces competition










Developers: République et Canton de Genève, Ville de Lancy

Architect: MSV architectes

Civil engineer: Peretten & Milleret SA

Publication GVARCHI

Website: CEVA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*CEVA Champel-Hôpital*
*Public spaces*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: public spaces competition










Developer: République et Canton de Genève

Architect: Bureau A

Publication: Divisare

Website: CEVA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## skanny

very random and depreciating architecture ...


----------



## quimporte

*Rue du Rhône 114-118*
*Mixed-use*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: ongoing renovation










Project owners: Befi SA, Fondation immobilière Patrimoine

Architects: Brodbeck-Roulet SA

Façade construction: Sottas SA

Publication: Architectes.ch

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## Josedc

I saw on Pinterest that HSBC is planning to build some new offices in Geneva, does anyone have any info or a pic?


----------



## quimporte

*CEVA Pont-Rouge*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: preparatory work


*Esplanade de Pont-Rouge 2, 4, 6*










Developer: CFF SA Immobilier

General contractor: Implenia (Suisse) SA

Architect: Pont12 architectes

Civil engineer: EDMS ingénieurs SA

Facade system: BIFF SA, Hevron SA

Website: Pont-Rouge

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Rieu/Malagnou*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: architectural competition










Developer: FVGLS

Architect: Jacques Bugna architecte

Civil engineer: Erbeia ingénierie civile SA

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ La Fontenette*
*Social housing*
*Location: Carouge (GE)*

Current status: 1st step built


















Developer: Fondation HBM Emma Kammacher

Architect: Frundgallina architectes

Civil engineer: B+S ingénieurs conseils SA

Building contractor: Maulini SA

Facade system: BIFF SA, Sottas SA

Publications: ArchDaily, Dyod, Cities Connection Project

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## towerpower123

^^^ Looks like stacked shipping containers in the worst way!


----------



## quimporte

*Rue de Lausanne 137-147*
*Residential building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: architectural competition










Architect: Lacroix Chessex architectes

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Vieusseux-Villars-Franchises*
*Urban development*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: local neighbourhood plan adopted










Project owners: République et Canton de Genève, SCHG, FLPAI

Architects: Timothée Giorgis architectes

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Avenue de Sécheron 9*
*Residential building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Final status: raising and transformation completed










Architect: Raphaël Nussbaumer architectes

Artistic concept: Karim Noureldin

Civil engineer: Ingeni SA

Façade engineer: Sottas SA

Publications: Batidoc, Catalogue Karim Noureldin, Rhône Magazine

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Avenue de Grenade 15*
*Residential building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Final status: built










Developer: Realimmo SA

Architect: GM architectes

Civil engineer: AB ingénieurs SA

Publication: Swiss Architects

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*HSBC Quai des Bergues*
*Transformation of a historical building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Final status: transformation completed










Developer: HSBC Private Bank (Suisse) SA

Interior architect: Make Architects

Local architect: Itten + Brechbühl SA

Civil engineer: Ingeni SA

Building contractor: Induni & Cie SA

Portfolios: John MacLean, Vincent Jendly

Publications: Batidoc, Archilovers

Press (FR): Le Temps

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PDQ Les Cherpines*
*Urban planning*
*Location: Confignon, Plan-les-Ouates (GE)*

Current status: study mandate, 2nd grade










Developers: Commune de Confignon, Commune de Plan-les-Ouates

Urban planners: FHY

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## Josedc

quimporte said:


> *HSBC Quai des Bergues*
> *Transformation of a historical building*
> *Location: Geneva (GE)*
> 
> Status: completed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Architects: Make Architects
> 
> Press (FR): Le Temps, Archilovers
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you’re referring to HSBC’s renovated HQ on Quai des Bergues. Five of the bank’s office functions were consolidated into a single building. The final results is truly fantastic. Have a look on Archilovers.
> 
> If you think that this is not relevant, could please post the link to the Pinterest page. It could maybe help me to find something else.


those are the same pics I saw on Pinterest


----------



## quimporte

*Rue du Tunnel 6-22*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Carouge (GE)*

Current status: under construction










Developers: SCHS, C2I SA

Architect: Nomos architectes

General contractor: Losinger-Marazzi SA

Publication: Architectes.ch

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Route Jean-Jacques-Rigaud*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Chêne-Bougeries (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Route Jean-Jacques-Rigaud 55 A-D*










Developer: CODHA

General contractor: Steiner SA

Architect: Bonhôte Zapata architectes

Façade system: Dasta SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Ecole des Cropettes*
*Multipurpose hall*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Final status: built










Architect: LVPH architectes

Façade engineer: BCS SA

Façade system: Sottas SA

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Cité de la Musique *
*Cultural facility*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: project










Architect: t.b.d.

Press (FR): Le Temps

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Plan du Rhône*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Dardagny (GE)*

Current tatus: under construction


*Route de Challex 21-23-25-27, 29-31*










Architect: Anderegg Rinaldi architectes

Civil engineer: Pillet SA

Publication: Architectes.ch

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Centre culturel de Châtelaine (CCC)*
*Cultural centre*
*Location: Vernier (GE)*

Status: architectural competition










Developers: Ville de Vernier, Fondation HBM Emile Dupont

Architects: Arbau arquitectos

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vergers*
*Residential building*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted


*Lot C1*










Developer: Coopérative Le Niton

Architect: Group8

Building contractor: Marti Construction SA

Website: Ecoquartier Les Vergers

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Patek Philippe*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Plan-les-Ouates (GE)*

Status: under construction










Developer: Patek Philippe Genève SA

Architects: Frisk de Marignac Pidoux architectes, Frei & Stefani architecture

Civil engineer: Thomas Jundt ingénieurs civils

Publications: World Tempus, WatchProSite

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Vacheron Constantin*
*Industrial building*
*Location: Plan-les-Ouates (GE)*

Final status: built










Architect: Bernard Tschumi Architects

Steelwork contractor and façade engineer: Hevron SA

Publication: Montres de Luxe

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vergers*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted


*Lots A22, B1, B3, B5*










Developer: Fondation Nouveau Meyrin

Architects: Daniela Liengme architectes, Baillif-Loponte & Associés

Civil engineer: Le Collectif Sàrl

Website: Ecoquartier Les Vergers

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vergers*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Current status: building permit request


*Lots A24, A25, A28*










Developer: Coopérative Equilibre

Architects: Daniela Liengme architectes, Baillif-Loponte & Associés

Civil engineer: Ingeni SA

Website: Ecoquartier Les Vergers

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vergers*
*Student housing*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Status: building permit request


*Lot B2*










Developer: La Ciguë

Architect: Dreier Frenzel architecture

Website: Ecoquartier Les Vergers

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Rue Kazem-Rajavi 6*
*Childcare facility*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Final status: built










Developer: JT International SA

Architect: Group8

Civil engineer: Ingeni SA

Global contractor: Implenia (Suisse) SA

Publication: Architectes.ch

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Boulevard Carl-Vogt 64-66*
*Administrative building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Final status: built










Developer: RTS

Architect: 3BM3 architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vergers*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Current status: building permit request


*Lots A11 and A12 (CODHA)*










Developers: CODHA, Coopérative Voisinages

Architect: Bellmann architectes

Website: Ecoquartier Les Vergers

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vergers*
*Residential building*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Current status: building permit request


*Lot A15 (Polygones)*










Developer: Coopérative Polygones

Architect: Bonhôte Zapata architectes

Civil engineer: EDMS SA

Website: Ecoquartier Les Vergers

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vergers*
*School buildings*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted










Developers: Commune de Meyrin, Association La Voie Lactée

Architect: Widmann architectes

Civil engineer: B+S ingénieurs conseils SA

Facade system: BCS SA

Website: Ecoquartier Les Vergers

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ L’Etang*
*Urban development*
*Location: Vernier (GE)*

Current status: neighbourhood plan approved










Developers: Ville de Vernier, Bugena SA

Project management: Urban Project SA

Urban planner: Dominique Perrault architecture

Architects: Favre & Guth architectes, Grivel architecture, Groupe H, JBMN architectes

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Avenue des Communes-Réunies 60 A*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: architectural competition










Developer: Poste Immobiler SA

Architects: JBMN architectes, Architram

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Banque SYZ*
*Significant renovation of two historical buildings*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: architectural competition










Architects: JBMN architectes, Favre & Guth architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*SkyLab*
*Industrial building*
*Location: Plan-les-Ouates (GE)*

Final status: built










Developers: Concordo SA, Skylab Real Estate SA

Architect: Bassicarella architectes

Civil engineers: BG ingénieurs conseils SA

Global contractor: Induni & Cie SA

Publication: Architectes.ch

Website: Skylab Geneva

Portfolio: Thomas Jantscher

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Camembert*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: PAV, Lancy (GE)*

Current status: request for information accepted (DR)










Developers: Earth Focus Foundation, Genève Montagne, HIAG Immobilier Léman SA, XXL Green Project SA

Architect: Anderegg-Rinaldi architectes

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Chemin de Sous-Bois*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Final status: built


*Chemin de Sous-Bois 2-4, route de Ferney 14-16*










Developers: Fondation HBM Jean Dutoit, Coopérative Les Ailes 

Architect: Burckhardt + Partner SA

Civil engineer: EDMS SA

Building contractor: Induni & Cie SA

Prefabricated elements: MFP Préfabrication SA

Publication: Architectes.ch

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## JuanGVA

The video in English is much better than the one in French:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-orAHYBB5M


----------



## quimporte

*Geneva International Airport*
*Multifunctional platform*
*Location: Le Grand-Saconnex (GE)*

Current status: project


*Cointrin Vision*










Developer: Genève Aéroport

Architect: de Planta Portier architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*CEVA Pont-Rouge*
*Railway station*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: preparatory work










Developers: République et Canton de Genève, Commune de Lancy, CFF SA

Architects: Ateliers Jean Nouvel

Local architects: Eric Maria architectes

Civil engineer: Ingphi SA

Facade engineer: BCS SA

Steel and facade construction: Sottas SA, Hevron SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Rue de Lyon 110-114*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: abandoned










Architect: Tange Associates

Local architect: Favre & Guth architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Grands Esserts*
*Urban planning*
*Location: Veyrier (GE)*

Current status: local neighbourhood plan project


*Maison de Vessy*










Developers: Canton de Genève, Commune de Veyrier

Architect: Burckhardt + Partner SA

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*MAH Museum of Art and History*
*Cultural facility*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: referendum










Developer: Ville de Genève

Architect: Ateliers Jean Nouvel

Website: Musée d’art et d’histoire

Publication: Espazium

Press (FR): Le Temps

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Genève-Plage*
*Spa and hammam*
*Location: Cologny (GE)*

Final status: built










Architect: GM architectes

Press (FR): 20 minutes

Website: Bain-Bleu

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

Tomorrow’s Museum of Art and History, as if you were there.


----------



## quimporte

*Rue des Deux-Ponts 12-14*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Final status: built










Developer: Coopérative Rhône-Arve

Architect: Hervé de Giovannini architecte

Civil engineer: SB Ingénierie SA

General contractor: Construction Perret SA

Façade system: Félix Constructions SA

Publication: Architectes.ch

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## jpfg

:applause: really nice projects! Love the architecture in Switzerland


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Nant-de-Cuard*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Onex (GE)*

Current status: feasibility study

Developers: Commune d’Onex, PCM Opérateur Urbain SA

Architects: t.b.d.

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Plateau de Frontenex*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: architectural competition










Project development: SPG Asset Development

Architects: Anderegg Rinaldi architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Cèdres*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Cologny (GE)*

Status: built










Developer: Promotions immobilières Cologny Genève SA

Architects: AS.DZ Architecture SA, Brodbeck-Roulet SA

Civil engineer: B+S ingénieurs conseils SA

General contractor: Hestia Construction SA

Building contractor: Construction Perret SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Chemin de la Tulette 2-6*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Cologny (GE)*

Current status: building permit request










Architect: LRS architectes

Building contractor: Induni & Cie SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PDQ Les Communaux d’Ambilly*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Thônex (GE)*

Current status: building permit request


*Lots A2, B*










Developers: Etat de Genève, Commune de Thônex, C2I SA, Batima (Suisse) SA

Architects: Jaccaud Spicher architectes, Bonnet architectes, Bassicarella architectes, Baillif-Loponte & Associés, LRS architectes

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève

Website: Les Communaux d’Ambilly

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Pré-Longet*
*Residential building*
*Location: Onex (GE)*

Current status: architectural competition


*Chemin du Pré-Longet 46-48*










Architects: Nomos architectes, PYO arquitectos

Publication: HIC arquitectura

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## JuanGVA

quimporte said:


> *Maison Baylon*
> *Mixed-use building*
> *Location: Carouge (GE)*
> 
> Status: ongoing project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Architects: Aeby Perneger & Associés


Intéressant, un peu de verticalité dans le désert du PAV… A quel stade en est ce projet??
Merci!


----------



## quimporte

*Simón I. Patiño Foundation*
*Student housing*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: under construction










Developer: Simón I. Patiño Foundation

Architect: Architectures Jucker

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vergers*
*Residential building*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Lot C1*










Developer: Coopérative immobilière Le Niton

Architect: Group8

Building contractor: Marti Construction SA

Website: Ecoquartier Les Vergers

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vergers*
*Residential building*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Current status: building permit request


*Lot C2*










Architect: Groupe H

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Hôtel industriel des Sablières*
*Industrial building*
*Location: Satigny (GE)*

Current status: under construction










Developer: Société Immobilière, 1 rue des Sablières SA

Architect: VVR architectes

Civil engineer: B+S ingénieurs conseils SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Rue du Marché 12-14*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: built










Developer: Catala SA

Architect: Charles Pictet architecte

Civil engineer: Ingeni SA

Publication: GVARCHI

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Rue de Lyon 110-114*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Status: project










Architect: Favre & Guth architectes

General contractor: HRS Real Estate SA

Website: Quartet

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Opéra des Nations*
*Relocation of a temporary facility from Paris to Geneva*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: under construction










Press (FR): Tribune de Genève

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Carouge-Est*
*Urban planning*
*Location: Carouge (GE)*

Current status: project










Urban planners: Bassicarella architectes

Plots under construction:
- Rue du Tunnel, Nomos architectes
- Cité Léopard, Local architecture
- La Fontenette, Frundgallina architectes

Plots under development:
- Minoteries
- Fonderies-Sud
- Menuisiers 2


----------



## FelixMadero

Many projects are interesting but I was hoping a little bit more from Switzerland...


----------



## quimporte

*Opéra des Nations*
*Relocation of a temporary facility from Paris to Geneva*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: built










Press (FR): Tribune de Genève, Le Matin

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Chemin de Claire-Vue 1-5*
*Residential building*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: architectural competition










Developer: Caisse de pension UBS

Architects: Jaccaud Spicher architectes

Civil engineer: ESM Ingénierie SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Rue Pellegrino-Rossi 16*
*Residential building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: project










Developer: Urban Project SA

Architects: Favre & Guth architectes, Patrice Reynaud architectes

General contractor: Edifea SA

Website: Rossi 16

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Carantec*
*Urban planning*
*Location: Le Grand-Saconnex (GE)*

Current status: launch of a masterplan competition










Urban planners: t.b.d.

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Chemin Doctoresse-Champendal 18*
*Residential building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: architectural competition










Architect: Jacques Bugna architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Hôtel Warwick*
*Tourist accommodation facility*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: architectural competition










Architect: CCHE architecture

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Champ-du-Château*
*Urban planning*
*Location: Bellevue (GE)*

Current status: preliminary project










Developer: C2I SA

General contractor: Construction Perret SA

Architect: Favre & Guth architectes

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève, 20 minutes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PDQ La Concorde*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: architectural competition


*Lot F*










Consulting engineers: B+S ingénieurs conseils SA

Architects: ASS architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*MAH Museum of Art and History*
*Renovation and extension*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: abandoned










Developer: Ville de Genève

Architect: Ateliers Jean Nouvel

Website: Musée d’art et d’histoire

Publication: Espazium

Press (FR): Le Temps

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Route de Meyrin 24A-24D*
*Residential*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Final status: built










Project owner: FPLC

Project management: Aton Développement SA

Architects: Richardet Saini architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Chemin du Docteur-Jean-Louis-Prévost 8-14*
*Residential*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit request










Project owner: FVGLS

Architects: Nomos architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## FelixMadero

Abandoned?

Hehehe there is adopted?


----------



## quimporte

*Avenue de Riant-Parc 16*
*Residential building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted










Developer: SPG Asset Development

Architect: Anderegg Rinaldi architectes

Civil engineer: EDMS SA

Construction management: Dubouchet Contat Aeby architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Avenue de la Gare-des-Eaux-Vives 22 A-B, 28*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: under construction










Developer: Swiss Life SA

Architect: Nomos architectes

Publication: Architectes.ch

Imagery: Thomas Sponti

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Route de Chêne 52*
*Residential building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: under construction










Architect: Lopes & Périnet-Marquet architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*UNOG United Nations Office at Geneva*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Jardin des Nations, Geneva (GE)*

Current status: on hold


*Les Feuillantines*










Project owners: Mission permanente de la Suisse auprès des Nations Unies, Etat de Genève, FIPOI

Architect: Frei & Stefani architecture

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Jussy-Marcelly*
*Office*
*Location: Thônex (GE)*

Current status: architectural competition










Architects: Anderegg Rinaldi architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Geneva International Airport*
*Passenger terminal*
*Location: Le Grand-Saconnex (GE)*

Current status: preparatory work


*East Wing*










Developer: Geneva International Airport

Architect: Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners

Local architect: Jacques Bugna architecture

Prime contractor: Arcora

Civil engineer: T ingénierie SA

Façade engineer: BCS SA

Publication: Batimag

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Rue de Lyon 110-114*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: preparatory work (to start in April)










Architects: Favre & Guth architectes

Press (FR): Le Temps

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Plage des Eaux-Vives*
*Artificial beach, extension of the harbour*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: land-use plan modification










Developer: Etat de Genève

Architect: ADR architectes

Civil engineer: EDMS ingénieurs

Website: La plage publique des Eaux-Vives

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève, Le Temps

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

> *Geneva will erect a virtual 1,000-meter high building at the Jonction*
> 
> The University of Applied Sciences organizes an event on the subject of the border and the city, with debates, exhibitions and an open virtual tour.


Press (FR): Tribune de Genève


----------



## quimporte

*Hewlett Packard Entreprise (HPE)*
*EMEA Headquarters building*
*Location: Satigny (GE)*

Current status: under construction










Developers: HIAG Immobilier Léman SA, HP, Hewlett Packard Entreprise

Architect: CCHE architecture

Building contractor: Induni & Cie SA

Website: The Hive

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Hôtel Ibis Palexpo*
*Tourist accommodation facility*
*Location: Le Grand-Saconnex (GE)*

Current status: architectural competition










Developer: Palexpo SA

Global contractor: Losinger Marazzi SA

Architect: Group8

Civil engineer: B+S ingénieurs conseils SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Rue Lombard 13*
*Student housing*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Status: project










Architect: Group8

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Centre Balexert*
*Shopping centre*
*Location: Vernier (GE)*

Current status: architectural competition (refurbishment of the shopping galleries)










Developer: Centre Balexert SA

Architects: Ramseier & Associates Ltd., S+M architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Moraines du Rhône*
*Urban planning*
*Location: Onex (GE)*

Status: masterplan competition










Architects: de Giuli & Portier architectes

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Rue des Deux-Ponts 2-4*
*Residential*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit request










Architects: DVK architectes

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ La Concorde*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Vernier (GE)*

Current status: building permit request


*Lot L*










Developers: Commune de Vernier, Urban Project SA

Architect: Ferrari architectes

General contractor: Edifea SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## Kot Bazilio

quimporte said:


> *La Concorde*
> *Residential buildings*
> *Location: Vernier (GE)*
> 
> New status: preparatory work
> 
> 
> *Lot L*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Architects: Ferrari architectes
> 
> Urban Project


Simple. Beautiful


----------



## quimporte

*Rue Soubeyran 5-7*
*Residential building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: under construction










Developer: Coopérative Equilibre

Architect: ATBA architectes

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Geneva International Airport*
*Chek-in hall*
*Location: Le Grand-Saconnex (GE)*

Current status: accelerated procedure










Developer: Genève Aéroport

General contractor: Batineg SA

Architect: Christian Dupraz architectes, Tekhne SA

Civil engineer: Ingeni SA

Metal construction: Morand SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*CEVA Chêne-Bourg*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Chêne-Bourg (GE)*

Current status: building permit request


*Lot B*










Developer: CFF Immobilier SA

Architect: Lacaton & Vassal architectes

Publications: Tracés, GVARCHI

Website: Opale Chêne-Bourg

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Rue de la Bergère 3, 3A, 3B (Atrium Park)*
*Mixed-use*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Current status: building permit request










Developers: Compagnie des Parcs SA, BCO SA

Architects: de Giuli & Portier architectes

General contractor: Implenia (Suisse) SA

Project website: Atrium Park

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Richemont*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Final status: built


*Fine watchmaking campus*










Developer: Richemont International SA

Architect: de Planta et Portier architectes

Civil engineer: Perreten & Milleret SA

Building contractor: Induni & Cie SA

Publications: Architectes.ch, World Tempus

Website: Campus genevois de haute-horlogerie

Press (FR): Le Temps, Tribune de Genève, L’Agefi

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Hôpital de la Tour*
*Hospital building*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Building B2*










Developer: La Tour Sàrl

Architect: de Planta architectes

Civil engineers: AB ingénieurs SA, SGI Consulting SA

Building contractor: Maulini SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Stellar 32*
*Administrative building*
*Location: Plan-les-Ouates (GE)*

Current status: under construction










Developer: PI G32 SA

General contractor: Hestia Construction SA

Architect: Dominique Zanghi architectes

Project management: m3 Real Estate

Façade engineer: BIFF SA

Building contractor: Induni & Cie SA

Website: Stellar 32

Press (FR): Le Temps

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Espace Tourbillon*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Plan-les-Ouates (GE)*

Current status: project










Developer: Swiss Prime Site SA

General contractor: Implenia (Suisse) SA

Architect: Brodbeck-Roulet architecture

Imagery: L’Avenue Digital Media

Website: Espace Tourbillon

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*L’Atelier*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Plan-les-Ouates (GE)*

Current status: under construction










Developer: Concordo SA

General contractor: Losinger Marazzi SA

Architect: BM architectes

Civil engineer: B+S ingénieurs conseils SA

Website: L’Atelier

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*TGF The Global Fund*
*Headquarters building*
*Location: Jardin des Nations, Le Grand-Saconnex (GE)*

Current status: under construction










Developers: TGF, FIPOI

Architect: LRS architectes

Global contractor: Implenia (Suisse) SA

Civil engineer: ZS ingénieurs civils

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Rue Louis-Favre 24*
*Residential building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: architectural competition










Developer: FVGLS

Architect: Jaccaud Spicher architectes

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève


----------



## quimporte

*Rue du Docteur-Jean-Louis-Prévost 16*
*Social housing*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit request










Developer: FVGLS

Architect: Group8

Civil engineer: Thomas Jundt ingénieurs civils

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Rieu/Malagnou*
*Residential building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Chemin Rieu 1 A-B-C*










Developer: FVGLS

Project management: Urban Project SA

Architect: Jacques Bugna architecte

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ La Marbrerie*
*Residential*
*Location: Grosselin, Carouge (GE)*

Current status: building permit request










Developers: FPLC, Les Ailes, Les Joyeux Logis

Architects: CLR architectes

Civil engineers: Thomas Jundt ingénieurs civils

Publication: GVARCHI

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève


----------



## quimporte

*CEVA Pont-Rouge*
*Public spaces*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: under construction










Developer: Etat de Genève

General contractor: Implenia (Suisse) SA

Architect: Pont12 architectes

Landscape architect: Raderschallpartner AG

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Passerelle du jet d’eau*
*Mobile footbridge*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: built


















Architect: MID architecture

Structural engineer: Ingeni ingénierie structurale


----------



## quimporte

*Route de Saint-Julien 5 A-C*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Carouge (GE)*

Current status: under construction










Architect: Carlo Steffen architecte

Website: Vigne Rouge V


----------



## quimporte

*Rue Abraham-Gevray 1*
*Luxury residence*
*Location: Les Pâquis, Geneva (GE)*

Status: built










Developer: Lake Property Development SA

Architect: Lissoni Associati

Local architect: BMS architecture

Civil engineer: ESM Ingénierie SA

General contractor: Impenia (Suisse) SA

Publication: Batimag

Website: 1 Gevray


----------



## quimporte

*Cité Carl-Vogt*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: study mandate (renovation of an apartment complex built between 1960 and 1964)










Architects: MSV architectes, CCHE Architecture

Publication: Tracés

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Route de Peney 1-5*
*Administrative buildings*
*Location: Vernier (GE)*

Current status: under construction










Developer: Aton Développement SA

General contractor: Induni & Cie SA

Architect: Frei & Stefani architecture

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*World Architecture Festival 2016*
*Shortlisted as finalist*
*Section: Culture - Future Projects*










Building: La Nouvelle Comédie
Place: Les Eaux-Vives, Geneva (VD)
Architects: Fres architectes

World Architecture Festival 2016
16 - 18 November 2016, Arena Berlin, Germany


----------



## quimporte

*Hôtel Ibis Palexpo*
*Tourist accommodation facility*
*Location: Le Grand-Saconnex (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted










Developer: Palexpo SA

Global contractor: Losinger Marazzi SA

Architect: Group8

Civil engineer: B+S ingénieurs conseils SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Permanent Mission of the Arab Republic of Egypt*
*Administrative building*
*Location: Pregny-Chambésy (GE)*

Current status: under construction










Developer: Egyptian Building Fund Authority

Architect: de Giuli & Portier architectes

Civil engineer: B+S ingénieurs conseils

Façade system: Ray SA

Publication: Architectes.ch

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*IFRC International Federation of Red Cross and Red Crescent Societies*
*Administrative building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: under construction










Project owners: Etat de Genève, IFRC

Architects: de Giuli & Portier architectes

Civil engineers: B+S ingénieurs conseils SA

Facade system: Hevron SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Genêts*
*Residential building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted










Developer: Brolliet SA, Opalys Project SA

Architect: Architectures Jucker

General contractor: Steiner SA

Building contractor: Induni & Cie SA

Website: Au Cœur des Genêts

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Rieu/Malagnou*
*Residential building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit request


*Chemin Rieu 1 D*










Developer: FVGLS

Architect: Jacques Bugna architecte


----------



## quimporte

*Route de Saint-Julien 7*
*Administrative building*
*Location: Carouge (GE)*

Final status: built










Architect: Baru SA

Façade engineer: Félix constructions SA

General contractor: Edifea SA

Website: Reverso


----------



## quimporte

*SPG Société Privée de Gérance*
*Administrative building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Final status: renovation of the facades completed






Developer: SPG Asset Development

Architect: Giovanni Vaccarini architetti

Local architect: Fossati architectes

Façade engineer: BCS SA

Façade system: Stahlbau Pichler Srl

Lighting design: Simos lighting design Sàrl

Publication: World Architecture News


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ L’Etang*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Vernier (GE)*

Current status: building permit request


*Lot E*


















Developers: Ville de Vernier, Bugena SA

Project management: Urban Project SA

General contractor: Implenia (Suisse) SA

Architect: Groupe H

Civil engineer: EDMS ingénieurs SA

Website: Quartier de l’Etang

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ L’Etang*
*Administrative buildings*
*Location: Vernier (GE)*

Current status: building permit request


*Lot F*










Developers: PCM Opérateur Urbain SA, Ville de Vernier

General contractor: Edifea SA

Architect: Grivel & Cie


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ L’Etang*
*Public building*
*Location: Vernier (GE)*

Current status: architectural competition


*Lot G*










Architect: Pez arquitectos

Publication: Tracés

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève


----------



## quimporte

*Rue Soubeyran 5-7*
*Residential building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: built










Developer: Coopérative Equilibre

Architect: ATBA architectes


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Vieusseux-Villars-Franchises*
*Residential building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Cité-Vieusseux 23-27*










Developer: SCHG

Construction management: Laurent Mozer

Architect: A3 architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Rue de Varembé 7 (IAV)*
*Administrative building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Final status: built










Developer: FIPOI

Architect: Frei & Stefani SA

Publication: Architectes.ch

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ La Jonction (Artamis)*
*Cooperative housing*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Building ROIS*










Developers: Ville de Genève, SPG Development Asset

Architect: Dreier Frenzel architecture

Civil engineer: Perreten & Milleret SA

Building contractor: Induni & Cie SA

Website: Ecoquartier Jonction

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ La Jonction (Artamis)*
*Cooperative housing*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Building CODHA*


















Developer: [URL="https://www.codha.ch/fr/projets-en-cours?id=9"]CODHA[/URL]

Architect: Dreier Frenzel Architecture

Civil engineer: Perreten & Milleret SA

Building contractor: Induni & Cie SA

Website: Ecoquartier Jonction


----------



## quimporte

*UNOG United Nations Office at Geneva*
*Conference hall*
*Location: Jardin des Nations, Geneva (GE)*

Final status: renovated


*Room of The Emirates (Hall XVII)*










Developer: Permanent Mission of the United Arab Emirates

Interior architects: Adeli & Partners Ltd., Swiss Bureau Interior Design

Publications: InAVate (EN), Projection Nouvelle (FR), Digital AV Magazine (FR)


----------



## quimporte

*European Museum of the Year Award*
*EMYA 2017 Nominee *
*Category: Newly built museums – Hubs of best practices*










Developer: Ville de Genève

Architect: Graber Pulver Architekten

Websites: European Museum Forum, EMYA

Press (FR): Le Matin


----------



## quimporte

*Avenue de Châtelaine 36*
*Residential building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit request










Architect: Amaldi Neder architectes


----------



## quimporte

DEL


----------



## quimporte

*Rue Lombard 13*
*Student housing*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Status: building permit request










Developer: FULE

Architect: Group8

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Le Rolliet*
*Urban planning*
*Location: Les Cherpines, Plan-les-Ouates (VD)*

Current status: public inquiry










Developers: Etat de Genève, Commune de Plan-les-Ouates

Urban planners: Rolinet & Associés, Urbaplan

Website: Les Cherpines

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève, Le Courrier


----------



## quimporte

*Cité de la Musique *
*Culture*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: surface rights granted










Developer: Canton de Genève

Project owners: private investors, OSR, HEM

Press (FR): Le Temps, Tribune de Genève

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Old Prefecture and Bon-Séjour School*
*Public building*
*Location: Versoix (GE)*

Current status: study mandate










Developer: Commune de Versoix

Architect: Cathrin Trebeljahr architecte

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Rue de Genève 92*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Thônex (GE)*

Current status: study










Architect: Favre & Guth architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vergers*
*Residential building*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Lot C3*










Developer: Coopérative Les Ailes

Architects: Aeby Perneger & Associés

Civil engineer: Perreten & Milleret SA

Contractor: Induni & Cie SA

Website: Ecoquartier Les Vergers


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vergers*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Curent status: under construction


*Lots B1, B3, B5*










Developer: Fondation Nouveau Meyrin

Architects: Daniela Liengme architectes, Baillif-Loponte & Associés

Civil engineer: Le Collectif Sàrl

Website: Ecoquartier Les Vergers

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vergers*
*Student housing*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

New status: under construction


*Lot B2 (Ciguë)*










Architect: Dreier Frenzel architecture

Website: Ecoquartier Les Vergers


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Route de Vernier*
*Residential building*
*Location: Vernier (GE)*

Current status: building permit request


*Lot D*










Architect: LRS architectes


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Pointe Nord*
*Urban planning*
*Location: PAV, Geneva (GE)*

Current status: land acquisition










Developer: Etat de Genève

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève, Le Temps


----------



## quimporte

*Route de Pré-Bois 14*
*Administrative building*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Current status: under construction










Developer: Swiss Prime Site SA

Architect: Itten + Brechbühl SA

General contractor: Induni & Cie SA

Publication: Architectes.ch

Website: Geneva Business Terminal

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Chemin de Riantbosson 19*
*Administrative building*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Current status: building permit request










Developer: Swiss Prime Site SA

General contractor: HRS Real Estate

Architect: Brodbeck-Roulet architecture

Building contractor: Induni & Cie SA

Metal construction: Hevron SA

Website: Riantbosson Centre

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Rue Barton 6*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: built










Architect: LRS architectes

Publication: SIA


----------



## quimporte

*Avenue de Châtelaine 86*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Vernier (GE)*

Status: project










Architect: GM architectes


----------



## quimporte

*CEVA Pont-Rouge*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Esplanade de Pont-Rouge 2-4-6*










Developer: CFF SA Immobilier

General contractor: Implenia (Suisse) SA

Architect: Pont12 architectes

Civil engineer: EDMS ingénieurs SA

Facade engineer: BIFF SA

Metal construction: Hevron SA

Website: Pont-Rouge

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*CEVA Pont-Rouge*
*Administrative buildings*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: preliminary building permit request


*Place de Pont-Rouge 1, 5*










Developer: CFF SA Immobilier

General contractor: Implenia (Suisse) SA

Architect: Pont12 architectes

Civil engineer: EDMS ingénieurs SA

Facade engineer: BIFF SA

Metal construction: Hevron SA

Website: Pont-Rouge

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Plage des Eaux-Vives*
*Artificial beach, extension of the harbour*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted










Developer: Etat de Genève

Architect: ADR architectes

Civil engineer: EDMS ingénieurs

Website: La plage publique des Eaux-Vives

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève, Le Temps

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Champ-du-Château*
*Urban planning*
*Location: Bellevue (GE)*

Current status: local neighbourhood plan approved










Developer: C2I SA

General contractor: Construction Perret SA

Architect: Favre & Guth architectes

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève


----------



## quimporte

*ILO International Labor Organization*
*Headquarters building*
*Location: Ecublens (VD)*

Status: ongoing renovation










Developers: Etat de Genève, ILO, FIPOI

Architect: Groupe H

Civil engineer: Intertecno

Global contractor: Steiner SA


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Bac/Crédo/Daniel-Ihly*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: building permit request










Developers: Fondation HBM Camille Martin, FPLC, Raimonda et Cosimo Lezzi

Architect: CLR architectes

Civil engineers: Thomas Jundt ingénieurs civils, SB Ingénierie SA

General contractor: Steiner SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Geneva Airpark*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Status: project


















Developer: Gestiparcs Immobilier SA

Architects: Favre & Guth architectes, de Giuli & Portier architectes


----------



## quimporte

*La Nouvelle Comédie*
*Cultural facility*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

New status: preparatory work










Developer: Ville de Genève

Architect: Fres architectes

Website: La Nouvelle Comédie

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## Manolo_B2

quimporte said:


> *CEVA Pont-Rouge*
> *Mixed-use buildings*
> *Location: Lancy (GE)*
> 
> New status: building permit request
> 
> 
> *Lot B4*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Developer: CFF Immobilier
> 
> Architect: Pont12 architectes
> 
> Engineer: EDMS ingénieurs
> 
> Global contractor: Implenia SA
> 
> Website: Pont-Rouge


^^ Is this the final design of the project or just the volumes?


----------



## quimporte

Manolo_B2 said:


> ^^ Is this the final design of the project or just the volumes?


The volumes are OK, but the rendering is a bit downgrading. Here (360°-view at the bottom of the page) you will find a much better viewing of the project.


----------



## quimporte

*Radisson Blu Hotel*
*Tourist accommodation facility*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: project










Developer: The Rezidor Hotel Group

Architect: Burckhardt + Partner SA

General contractor: HRS Real Estate SA

Press (FR): Travel Inside, HTR, Hospitality ON

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Route de Chancy 93*
*Administrative building*
*Location: Onex (GE)*

Current status: project










Developer: CPEG

Architect: ar-ter


----------



## quimporte

*Chemin de la Bâtie 1A*
*Residential building*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: under construction










Developer: Kornhaus Verwaltungs AG

Architect: GM architectes

Civil engineer: AB ingénieurs SA


----------



## quimporte

*Rue de Lausanne 47 bis*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: under construction










Developer: Cotfer SA

Architect: GM architectes

Civil engineer: AB ingénieurs SA


----------



## quimporte

*WHO World Health Organization*
*Administrative building*
*Location: Pregny-Chambésy (GE)*

Current status: building permit request










Developers: Etat de Genève, WHO, FIPOI

Architect: Berrel Berrel Kräutler Architekten

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Rue de la Bergère 3, 3A, 3B (Atrium Park)*
*Mixed-use*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted










Developers: Compagnie des Parcs SA, BCO SA

Architects: de Giuli & Portier architectes

General contractor: Implenia (Suisse) SA

Project website: Atrium Park

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vergers*
*Residential building*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Lot A21*










Developer: Roger Uldry

Architect: Favre & Guth architectes

Construction management: Pillet SA

Website: Ecoquartier Les Vergers

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vergers*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Lots B6, B10, B11, B12, B13, B14*










Developer: Commune de Meyrin, Hoirie Riesen

Architect: Favre & Guth architectes

Civil engineer: Pillet SA

Construction management: MVT architectes

Website: Ecoquartier Les Vergers

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Rue de la Coulouvrenière 1*
*Residential building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: preliminary building permit request










Developer: FPLC

Architect: Favre & Guth architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Route des Moulières 12*
*Data centre*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Current status: project










Architect: Favre & Guth architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Route de Saint-Julien 194*
*Tourist accommodation facility*
*Location: Plan-les-Ouates (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted










Architect: Favre & Guth architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Rade de Genève*
*Public spaces planning around the Bay of Geneva*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: launch of an ideas competition










Architects: Pierre-Alain Dupraz architecte, Maxime Lecuyer, Tribu architecture

Website: La Rade

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève


----------



## quimporte

*Rue de Lyon 75-77*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: preparatory work










General contractor: Hestia Construction SA

Architect: 3BM3 SA

Consulting engineer: Perrin Spaeth & Associés ingénieurs conseils SA

Website: Lyon 77

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Thônex/Clair-Val*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Thônex (GE)*

Current status: under construction










Developer: Fondation pour le logement de la commune de Thônex

Architect: CLR architectes

Civil engineer: AB ingénieurs SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*t.b.d.*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: project










Architect: Processus Immobilier SA


----------



## quimporte

*Geneva International Airport*
*Chek-in hall*
*Location: Le Grand-Saconnex (GE)*

Current status: ongoing transformation










Developer: Genève Aéroport

General contractor: Batineg SA

Architect: Christian Dupraz architectes, Tekhne SA

Civil engineer: Ingeni SA

Metal construction: Morand SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## Manolo_B2

quimporte said:


> *Transformation of the chek-in hall*


That was about time :cheers:


----------



## quimporte

*UNOG United Nations Office at Geneva*
*Administrative building*
*Location: Pregny-Chambésy (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted


*Palais des Nations*










Developers: Etat de Genève, UNOG, FIPOI

Architect: Skidmore, Owings & Merrill LLP

Local architect: Burckhardt + Partner SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Banque SYZ*
*Significant renovation of two historical buildings*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: ongoing transformation










Architects: JBMN architectes, Favre & Guth architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Avenue de la Gare-des-Eaux-Vives 22 A-B, 28*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Final status: built










Developer: Swiss Life SA

Architect: Nomos architectes

Imagery: Thomas Sponti

Publication: Architectes.ch

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Chemin de Maisonneuve 12 N-M*
*Residential building*
*Location: Vernier (GE)*

Current status: under construction










Architect: GM architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Avenue de Joli-Mont 1*
*Residential building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: under construction

Architect: ‎Pierre Ambrosetti architectes

General contractor: Construction Perret SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Eidguenots/Nant-Cayla*
*Residential building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted


*Avenue des Eidguenots 23*










Architect: 2ASE

General contractor: Cuénod Constructions SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Soret/Edouard-Rod*
*Residential building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: project


*Avenue Soret 50*










Architect: Favre & Guth architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*3 billion Swiss francs (CHF) investment for Geneva International*

*World Health Organization*
Program: renovation of the HQ building + new building
Cost: 240 million CHF
Completion: 2017-2020
Architect: Berrel Berrel Kräutler Architekten

*World Council of Churches*
Program: new campus (6 buildings comprising offices, apartments and a hotel residence)
Completion: new neighbourhood plan in progress
Architect: LRS architectes

*Health Campus* (the Global Fund and the Global Alliance for Vaccines and Immunization)
Program: new building
Cost: 140 million CHF
Completion: under construction
Architect: LRS architectes

*Cité internationale*
Program: student residence (700 beds) for the IHEID, new building for MSF, student housing for Terra Casa foundation (80 apartments)
Cost: unknown + 34 + 40 million CHF
Completion: ongoing architectural competition

*Ambassies*
Program: 2 or 3 new diplomatic missions
Cost: 50 million CHF
Completion: 2018-2020

*Cité de la musique*
Program: new concert hall (1700 seats) and facilities for the HEM and OSR
Cost: 250 million CHF
Completion: 2022 (ongoing architectural competition)

*International Telecommunications Union*
Program: reconstruction of the building “Varembé”
Cost: 150 million CHF

*General Hospice*
Program: new migrants’ shelter (2 modular 5-storey buildings)
Cost: 50 million CHF
Completion: 2018-2020

*Portail des Nations*
Program: visitor center (information desk, boutiques, exhibitions)
Cost: 10-30 million CHF
Completion: 2020

*International Labour Organization*
Program: complete renovation of the HQ building
Cost: 300 million CHF
Completion: 2015-2019

*Palais des Nations (UN)*
Program: complete renovation + new building
Cost: 837 million CHF
Completion: 2017-2023
Architect: Skidmore, Owings & Merrill LLP

*International Federation of Red Cross and Red Crescent Societies*
Program: new building
Cost: 59 million CHF
Completion: 2016-2018
Architect: de Giuli & Portier architectes

Source (FR): Tribune de Genève


----------



## quimporte

*Rade de Genève*
*Public spaces planning around the Bay of Geneva*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: ideas competition










Architects: Pierre-Alain Dupraz architecte, Maxime Lecuyer, Tribu architecture, Dürig Architekten

Website: La Rade

Publication: Batimag

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève, Le Temps


----------



## quimporte

*HUG Geneva University Hospitals*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: architectural competition


*Maison de l’enfant et de l’adolescent (MEA)*










Project owner: HUG

Architects: CLR architectes

Civil engineers: AB ingénieurs SA

Publication: GVARCHI

Press (FR): Bluewin

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*La Nouvelle Comédie*
*Cultural facility*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

New status: under costruction










Developer: Ville de Genève

Architect: Fres architectes

Website: La Nouvelle Comédie

Publication: Batimag

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève, Le Temps

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Avenue de Champel 15 A-C*
*Student housing*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: architectural competition










Developer: FULE

Architect: Bonnet architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Espace Tourbillon*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Plan-les-Ouates (GE)*

Current status: preparatory work










Developer: Swiss Prime Site SA

General contractor: Implenia (Suisse) SA

Architect: Brodbeck-Roulet architecture

Metal construction: Hevron SA

Imagery: L’Avenue Digital Media

Website: Espace Tourbillon

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Rambossons/Semailles*
*Residential building*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: architectural competition


*Avenue des Communes-Réunies 9 G-H-J*










Developers: SCHS-L’Habrik, C2I SA

Architect: Jaccaud Spicher architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Rue Schaub 31-37*
*Residential building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: architectural competition










Developer: C2I SA

Architect: Lopes & Périnet-Marquet architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Bachet-de-Pesay*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: architectural competition










Project owners: Fondation Turidomus, FCIL

Assistant to the project owner: MR Conseils SA

Architects: Jaccaud Spicher architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Rue du Tunnel 6-22*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Carouge (GE)*

Final status: built










Developers: SCHS, C2I SA

Architect: Nomos architectes

General contractor: Losinger Marazzi SA

Publication: Architectes.ch

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Hôtel Ibis Genève Centre Lac*
*Tourist accommodation facility*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Final status: built










Developer: NHDB SA

Architect: Designlab-Construction SA

General contractor: Induni & Cie SA

Publication: Architectes.ch

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*CERN European Organization for Nuclear Research*
*Urban design*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Esplanade des Particules*









© 2017 CERN

Developers: Canton de Genève

Project owner: CERN

Architects: Studio Bürgi

Publication: GVARCHI

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Plage des Eaux-Vives*
*Artificial beach, extension of the harbour*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: preparatory work










Developer: Etat de Genève

Architect: ADR architectes

Civil engineer: EDMS ingénieurs

Website: La plage publique des Eaux-Vives

Press (FR): 20 minutes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Chemin de Challendin*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Chêne-Bougeries (GE)*

Current status: building permit request










Architect: Clivaz architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Chêne/Cougnard/Sureaux*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Chêne-Bougeries (GE)*

Current status: under construction










Developer: CIF SA

Architect: Nomos architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Chemin Doctoresse-Champendal 18*
*Residential building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit request










Architect: Jacques Bugna architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ L’Adret*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: preparatory work


*Lot A*










Developers: FPLC, FCIL

Architect: Tribu architecture

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ L’Adret*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: preparatory work


*Lots B, C*










Developers: FPLC, Association Nicolas Bogueret, CoopLog

Architect: Lopes & Périnet-Marquet architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vergers*
*Residential building*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Current status: built


*Lot A21*










Developer: Roger Uldry

Architect: Favre & Guth architectes

Civil engineer: Pillet SA

Construction management: Pillet SA

Website: Ecoquartier Les Vergers

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Communaux d’Ambilly*
*Mixed-use*
*Location: Thônex (GE)*

Current status: architectural competition


*Lots B-1, B-2 (Aravis et Môle)*










Developers: Canton de Genève, Commune de Thônex

Project owners: C2I SA, Batima (Suisse) SA

Assistant to the project owner: MR Conseils SA

Architects: Bassi Carella Marello architectes

Project website: Les Communaux d’Ambilly

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Ecole de commerce de Frontenex*
*School building*
*Location: Chêne-Bougeries (GE)*

Final status: built










Project owners: République et Canton de Genève (DF)

Architects: Meier + Associés architectes

Civil engineers: AB ingénieurs SA

Façade engineers: BCS SA

Modeling: Atelier C1

Publications: Architectes.ch, Archdaily, Swiss-Architects

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ L’Adret*
*Residential*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Lot A*










Developer: Canton de Genève

Project owners: FCIL, FCLPA

Architects: Tribu Architecture

Civil engineers: Perreten & Milleret SA

Publication: GVARCHI

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ L’Adret*
*Residential*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Lots B, C*










Developer: Canton de Genève

Project owners: FPLC, Association Nicolas Bogueret, CoopLog

Architects: Lopes & Périnet-Marquet architectes

Project website: Adret Pont-Rouge

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Route de Saint-Julien 3 A-B*
*Residential building*
*Location: Carouge (GE)*

Current status: building permit request










Architect: Brodbeck-Roulet SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Grands Esserts*
*Urban planning*
*Location: Veyrier (GE)*

Current status: formalization of the local neighbourhood plan


*Circes*










Developers: Canton de Genève, CPEG

Urban planner: Group8

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Eidguenots/Nant-Cayla*
*Residential building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Avenue des Eidguenots 23*










Architect: 2ASE

General contractor: Cuénod Constructions SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Avenue de Châtelaine 36*
*Residential*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: under construction










Architects: Amaldi Neder architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Rue de Lyon 110-114*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: under construction










Architect: Favre & Guth architectes

General contractor: HRS Real Estate SA

Website: Quartet

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Vieusseux-Villars-Franchises*
*Residential*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted


*Route des Franchises 26*










Project owner: FLPAI

Architects: Grivel & Girod SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Vieusseux-Villars-Franchises*
*Cooperative housing*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted


*Route des Franchises 34-36*










Project owner: SCHG

Architects: Timothée Giorgis architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Fontaines-Saintes*
*Urban planning*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: local neighbourhood plan project










Developer: Etat de Genève

Urban planner: MRS Partner SA

Architect: MSV architectes


----------



## quimporte

*Permanent Mission of the Arab Republic of Egypt*
*Office*
*Location: Pregny-Chambésy (GE)*

Final status: completed










Project owner: Egyptian Building Fund Authority

Architects: de Giuli & Portier architectes

Civil engineers: B+S ingénieurs conseils

Façade system: Ray SA

Publication: Architectes.ch

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ L’Etang*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Vernier (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted


*Lot C*










Developers: Ville de Vernier, Bugena SA

Project management: Urban Project SA

General contractor: HRS Real Estate SA

Architect: Grivel & Cie

Civil engineer: EDMS ingénieurs SA

Website: Quartier de l’Etang

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ L’Etang*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Vernier (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted


*Lot D*










Developers: Ville de Vernier, Bugena SA

Project management: Urban Project SA

General contractor: Edifea SA

Architects: Favre & Guth architectes, Grivel & Cie

Civil engineer: EDMS ingénieurs SA

Website: Quartier de l’Etang

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ L’Etang*
*Residential*
*Location: Vernier (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted


*Lot E*










Project owners: Ville de Vernier, Bugena SA

Project management: Urban Project SA

General contractor: Implenia (Suisse) SA

Architect: Groupe H

Civil engineer: EDMS ingénieurs SA

Project website: Quartier de l’Etang

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Grands Esserts*
*Urban planning*
*Location: Veyrier (GE)*

Current status: local neighbourhood plan approved


*Maison de Vessy*










Developer: Canton de Genève

Project owner: Commune de Veyrier

Architects: Burckhardt + Partner SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Simón I. Patiño Foundation*
*Student housing*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: built










Developer: Simón I. Patiño Foundation

Architect: Architectures Jucker

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

DEL


----------



## quimporte

*MIC2*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Plan-les-Ouates (GE)*

Current status: under construction










Project owner: Caritas Genève

Architects: de Giuli & Portier architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vernets*
*Urban design*
*Location: PAV, Geneva (GE)*

Current status: local neighbourhood plan approved










Project owner: Canton de Genève

General contractor: Losinger Marazzi SA

Architects: Fruehauf Henry & Viladoms, Atelier Descombes Rampini

Civil engineers: Thomas Jundt ingénieurs civils

Construction management: Pillet SA

Publications: Tracés (jury report, interview)

Website: Quai Vernets

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vernets*
*Residential*
*Location: PAV, Geneva (GE)*

Current status: study mandate


*Lot A*










Project owners: Canton de Genève, FVGLS, CODHA, SCHG, CIEPP, La Ciguë

General contractor: Losinger Marazzi SA

Architects: Geninasca Delefortrie architectes, Bunq architectes

Project website: Quai Vernets

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vernets*
*Residential building*
*Location: PAV, Geneva (GE)*

Current status: study mandate


*Lot B*










Project owners: Canton de Genève, FVGLS, SCHG, CPEG, La Mobilière, CIEPP

General contractor: Losinger Marazzi SA

Architects: Jaccaud Spicher architectes, LRS architectes

Construction management: Pillet SA

Publications: Tracés (jury report, interviews), Demain

Website: Quai Vernets

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Pré-du-Couvent*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Chêne-Bougeries (GE)*

Current status: built










Architect: Cerutti architectes

Civil engineer: SB ingénierie

Building contractor: Maulini SA

Publication: DEFI TCT

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Chemin des Pâquerettes 21-27*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: building permit request










Developer: DEFI TCT

Architect: Nomos architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Chemin de la Tulette 2-6*
*Residential*
*Location: Cologny (GE)*

Current status: under construction










Architects: LRS architectes

Building contractor: Induni & Cie SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Hôtel industriel des Sablières*
*Industrial building*
*Location: Satigny (GE)*

Current status: built










Developer: Société Immobilière, 1 rue des Sablières SA

Architect: VVR architectes

Civil engineer: B+S ingénieurs conseils SA

Publication: Architectes.ch

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Hôtel Ibis Palexpo*
*Tourist accommodation facility*
*Location: Le Grand-Saconnex (GE)*

Final status: built










Developer: Palexpo SA

Global contractor: Losinger Marazzi SA

Architect: Group8

Civil engineer: B+S ingénieurs conseils SA

Publication: Architectes.ch

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Cité internationale du Grand Morillon*
*Student housing*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: architectural competition


*IHEID The Graduate Institute*










Developers: Etat de Genève, IHEID, Fondation Terra et Casa

Architect: Kengo Kuma & Associates

Local architect: CCHE Architecture

Consulting engineer: Weinmann-Energies SA

Publication: Magazine Dyod

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Théâtre de Carouge*
*Cultural facility*
*Location: Carouge (GE)*

Current status: adopted by popular vote










Developer: Ville de Carouge

Architect: Pont12

Civil engineer: EDMS ingénieurs

Website: Théâtre de Carouge

Press (FR): Le Temps, Tribune de Genève

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Hôtel Warwick*
*Tourist accommodation facility*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: façade renovation completed










Architect: Designlab-Construction SA

Façade designer: SageGlass

Publications: About Travel, HTR

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Avenue Edmond-Vaucher 18*
*Administrative building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: built










Developer: Caisse suisse de compensation AVS/AI/APG

Architect: Berrel Berrel Kräutler Architekten

Landscape architect: ASP Landschaftsarchitekten AG

Publications: Batidoc, Afasia Archzine, Divisare

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Genève 1850*
*3D Virtual Tour*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Final status: on-line










Developers: gE-story, Ville de Genève

Virtual tour: *Genève 1850*

The graphical user interface is not yet very accomplished, but it should be improved in the future. However, the virtual tour is really worth it.



> The Magnin relief (a model of the old city), which shows the city still enclosed in three rows of fortifications, was carried out by a team of goldsmiths and completed in 1896 after eighteen years of study and work. In 2011, engineers and historians who carried out its digital backup discovered that it had been realized with an unexpected geometric precision for its time. Hence the idea to use it to create a 3D model of Geneva in 1850 based on the official cadastre, with the textures, vegetation and landscapes of yesteryear. “To avoid damaging the relief, we installed a portico over the miniature city, from where the engineers were able to pilot a scanner and a camera, 120 million points were referenced in space, 1280 images of very high resolution have been issued”, summarizes Thierry Sangouard, technical pilot of the project and director of Spatial SA.


Press (FR): Tribune de Genève, Le Temps, (EN) The Local


----------



## quimporte

*WHO World Health Organization*
*Administrative building*
*Location: Pregny-Chambésy (GE)*

Current status: preparatory work










Developers: Etat de Genève, WHO, FIPOI

Architect: Berrel Berrel Kräutler Architekten

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

The winners of the international architectural competition for the City of Music have been unveiled. The Swiss Pierre-Alain Dupraz, and the Potuguese Gonçalo Byrne won the first prize. More information will be given next tuesday, as well as models and pictures of the project. So, let’s be patient.

In 2015, the same team won another major competition in Geneva, concerning the development of the PAV area and its new skyscrapers.


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ La Chapelle II*
*Residential building*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Final status: built


*Lot K*










Developer: Fondation Berthe Bonna-Rapin

Architect: Designlab-Construction SA

Website: La Chapelle II

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ La Chapelle II*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Lots L, N, P, R*










Project owners: FPLM, Fondation Berthe Bonna-Rapin

Architects: LRS architectes

Civil engineers: B+S ingénieurs conseils SA

Website: La Chapelle II

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ La Chapelle II*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Lots M, O, Q*










Developer: Fondation Berthe Bonna-Rapin

Architect: Bassicarella architectes

Website: La Chapelle II

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Hewlett Packard Entreprise (HPE)*
*EMEA headquarters building*
*Location: Satigny (GE)*

Final status: built










Developers: HIAG Immobilier Léman SA, Hewlett Packard Entreprise

Architect: CCHE architecture

Building contractor: Induni & Cie SA

Publication: Bilan

Website: The Hive

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Rue Abraham-Gevray 4*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit request










Architect: Atelier 3BM3

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Avenue de Riant-Parc 16*
*Residential building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: under construction










Developer: SPG Asset Development

Architect: Anderegg Rinaldi architectes

Civil engineer: EDMS SA

Construction management: Dubouchet Contat Aeby architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

Tracés webzine makes you discover the first recipient of the Award (Pierre-Alain Dupraz & Gonçalo Byrne Arquitectos) as well as 5 award-winning projects (JLCG Arquitectos, BIG & Itten + Brechbühl SA, EM2N, Kengo Kuma & Associates, OMA).

Sicli Pavilion in Geneva presents all 18 submitted projects.


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vergers*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Final status: built


*Lots B6, B10, B11, B12, B13, B14*










Developer: Commune de Meyrin, Hoirie Riesen

Architect: Favre & Guth architectes

Civil engineer: Pillet SA

Construction management: MVT architectes

Website: Ecoquartier Les Vergers

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vergers*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Final status: built


*Lots B6, B7, B8, B9*










Developers: Commune de Meyrin, Macadamia Sàrl

General contractor: Steiner SA

Architects: SSR3 architectes

Publication: Architectes.ch

Website: Ecoquartier Les Vergers

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Rue du Rhône 114-118*
*Mixed-use*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Final status: completed (renovation)










Project owners: Befi SA, Fondation immobilière Patrimoine

Architects: Brodbeck-Roulet SA

Façade construction: Sottas SA

Publication: Architectes.ch

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Cité internationale du Grand Morillon*
*Administrative building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: architectural competition


*MSF Médecins sans Frontières*










Project owners: Etat de Genève, Médecins sans Frontières

Architects: Steven Holl Architects

Local architects: Rüssli Architekten

Publications: ArchDaily, Dezeen, Designboom, Inhabitat

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Rue Kazem-Radjavi 1-3*
*Administrative building*
*Location: Sécheron, Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted










Developer: Valpraxis M11 SA

Architect: Parrat & D’Angelo architectes

General contractor: Induni & Cie SA

Marketing: SPG Intercity


----------



## quimporte

*Rue de Lausanne 137-147*
*Residential building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: under construction (raising)










Architect: Lacroix Chessex architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Rond-point de Rive*
*Public spaces planning*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit request










Landscape architect: Pascal Heyraud architecte paysagiste

Publication: Tracés

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Rambossons/Palettes*
*Residential building*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted


*Chemin des Semailles 19 A-B*










Architect: Favre & Guth architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Surville*
*Residential building*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: study mandate


*Lot 14*

Developer: FCIL

Architect: BCR architectes (Concours > Immeuble Surville 14)

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

Meininger Hotels and a well-known Swiss developer have signed an agreement for a new hotel in Geneva located in close proximity to the city center. It will feature 104 rooms and 368 beds and is expected to open in 2020. It will be the second Meininger project in Switzerland. Read more…

Press (FR): HTR, About Travel


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Route de Vernier*
*Residential building*
*Location: Vernier (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted


*Lot D*










Architect: LRS architectes


----------



## quimporte

*Rue de Lyon 75-77*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted










General contractor: Hestia Construction SA

Architects: 3BM3 SA

Consulting engineer: Perrin Spaeth & Associés ingénieurs conseils SA

Website: Lyon 77

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

The famous Swiss architects Herzog & de Meuron won the architectural competition for the construction of the new administrative centre in Bellevue (GE). Plans to be unveiled next monday.










Press (FR): Tribune de Genève, L’Agefi


----------



## quimporte

*CEVA Pont-Rouge*
*Railway station*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Final status: built










Developers: République et Canton de Genève, Ville de Lancy, CFF SA

Project management: AETC

Architects: Ateliers Jean Nouvel

Construction management: Eric Maria architectes

Civil engineers: Ingphi SA

Steel and facade construction: Sottas SA, Hevron SA

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Sous-Moulin/Floraire*
*Commercial building*
*Location: Chêne-Bourg (GE)*

Current status: study










Developers: Grago SA

Architect: Dominique Grenier architectures


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Champ-du-Château*
*Headquarters*
*Location: Bellevue (GE)*

Current status: architectural competition


*Lombard Odier Private Bank*










Developer: Banque Lombard Odier & Cie SA

Architects: Herzog & de Meuron

Publications: Wallpaper, Dezeen, ArchDaily, Architect Magazine, Batimag

Press: (FR) Tribune de Genève, Le Temps, (DE) Handelszeitung


----------



## quimporte

*Avenue de Riant-Parc 3*
*Residential building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: under construction










Developer: Coopérative Les Ailes

Architect: Burckhardt + Partner SA


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Casaï/Sapins/Terroux*
*Residential*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Chemin des Sapins 5A-5B*










Architects: Schär Sjöstedt architectes


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Casaï/Sapins/Joinville*
*Residential building*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Current status: building permit request


*Chemin De-Joinville 43*










Architect: Favre & Guth architectes


----------



## quimporte

*CEVA Eaux-Vives*
*Public spaces*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit request










Developer: Etat de Genève

Architect: MSV architectes

Website: CEVA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Vieusseux-Villars-Franchises*
*Residential*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Route des Franchises 26*










Project owner: FLPAI

Architects: Grivel & Girod SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Chemin de Maisonneuve 14A-14B-14C*
Residential
Location: Vernier (GE)

Current status: under construction










Developer: Urban Project SA
General contractor: Edifea SA
Architect: Groupe H


----------



## quimporte

*Cité Carl-Vogt*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit request (renovation of an apartment complex built between 1960 and 1964)










Architects: MSV architectes, CCHE Architecture

Publication: Tracés

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

The future Pont-Rouge business district is one of the largest construction site in Switzerland. Swiss Federal Railways, the developer of the project, has decided to sell 4 out of the 6 planned buildings. Swiss Life and Bâloise Vie acquired the last batch of 2 buildings in an amount of 197 MCHF and 143 MCHF respectively.

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève (subscribers only)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ L’Etang*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Vernier (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Lot D*










Developers: Ville de Vernier, Bugena SA

Project management: Urban Project SA

General contractor: Edifea SA

Architects: Favre & Guth architectes, Grivel & Cie

Civil engineer: EDMS ingénieurs SA

Website: Quartier de l’Etang

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*CEVA Pont-Rouge*
*Administrative buildings*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: building permit request


*Place de Pont-Rouge 1, 5*










Developer: CFF SA Immobilier

General contractor: Implenia (Suisse) SA

Architect: Pont12 architectes

Civil engineer: EDMS ingénieurs SA

Facade engineer: BIFF SA

Metal construction: Hevron SA

Website: Pont-Rouge

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Saint-Mathieu*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Bernex (GE)*

Current status: architectural competition


*Lot B*










Project owners: Etat de Genève, Commune de Bernex

Project management: Opalys Project SA

Architects: Widmann architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Rue Pellegrino-Rossi 16*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: built










Developer: Urban Project SA

General contractor: Edifea SA

Architects: Favre & Guth architectes, Patrice Reynaud architectes

Façade engineer: BCS SA

Metal construction: Hevron SA

Website: Rossi 16


----------



## quimporte

Swiss Federal Railways is one of the largest real estate developers in Switzerland. Here you can follow their ongoing projects in the Geneva area.

*Webcams*

Lancy - Pont-Rouge - Current Status: under construction
Geneva - Eaux-Vives - Current Status: under construction


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Chapelle-Gui*
*Urban planning*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: public inquiry










Developer: Etat de Genève

Urban planners: MSV architectes, AETC

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Sciers*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Plan-les-Ouates (GE)*

Current status: building permit request


*Lots E, F*










Project owner: Commune de Plan-les-Ouates

Architects: Atelier Archiplein, Perraudin Architecture

Publication: Espazium

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Sciers*
*Residential building*
*Location: Plan-les-Ouates (GE)*

Current status: building permit request


*Lot G*










Project owner: Commune de Plan-les-Ouates

Architects: Cerutti architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Sciers*
*Residential building*
*Location: Plan-les-Ouates (GE)*

Current status: building permit request


*Lot H*










Project owner: Commune de Plan-les-Ouates

Architects: Franz Graf, Julien Menoud

Construction management: Groupe Beric

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Sciers*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Plan-les-Ouates (GE)*

Current status: building permit request


*Lots I, J, L, M*










Developer: Commune de Plan-les-Ouates, SI Natacha

Architect: Bassi Carella Marello architectes

Civil engineer: Thomas Jundt ingénieurs civils

Publication: Espazium

Website: Vitra Parc

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vergers*
*Residential building*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Final status: built


*Lot A26*










Developer: Implénia Dévelopement SA

General contractor: Implénia (Suisse) SA

Architect: Groupe H

Publication: Architectes.ch

Website: Ecoquartier Les Vergers

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vergers*
*Residential building*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Lot B4*










Project owner: Ph. Dunand Les Vergers SA

Architects: Groupe H

Publication: Swiss-Architects

Website: Ecoquartier Les Vergers

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vergers*
*Residential building*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Lot A14*










Project owner: Ph. Dunand Les Vergers SA

Architects: Groupe H

Publication: Swiss-Architects

Website: Ecoquartier Les Vergers

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vergers*
*Residential*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Final status: built


*Lot A15*










Developer: Coopérative Polygones

Architects: Bonhôte Zapata architectes

Civil engineers: EDMS SA

Website: Ecoquartier Les Vergers

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vergers*
*Mixed-use*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Final status: built


*Lot B2*










Developer: La Ciguë

Architects: Dreier Frenzel architecture

Website: Ecoquartier Les Vergers

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Ice Hockey Arena*
*Indoor sports venue*
*Location: Trèfle-Blanc, Lancy (GE)*

Current status: modification of the land use plan










Developer: HC Genève-Servette

Architect: Populous

Local architect: de Giuli Portier architectes

Press: (FR): Tribune de Genève

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Riant-Bosquet*
*Urban planning*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Current status: request for information (DR)










Architect: Groupe H

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vergers*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Final status: built


*Lots A24, A25, A28*










Developer: Coopérative Equilibre

Architects: Daniela Liengme architectes, Baillif-Loponte & Associés

Civil engineer: Ingeni SA

Website: Ecoquartier Les Vergers

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vergers*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Final status: built


*Lots B1, B3, B5*










Developer: Fondation Nouveau Meyrin

Architects: Daniela Liengme architectes, Baillif-Loponte & Associés

Civil engineer: Le Collectif Sàrl

Website: Ecoquartier Les Vergers

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ L’Adret*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: building permit request


*Lots D, E*










Project owners: FPLC, Cité Derrière, Fondation HBM Camille Martin

Architects: Tribu architecture

Publications: Batimag, GVARCHI

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*International Police, Federal Centre for Asylum Seekers*
*Mixed-use*
*Location: Le Grand-Saconnex (GE)*

Current status: architectural competition










Project owners: Canton de Genève, OFCL

Architects: Berrel Berrel Kräutler Architekten (scroll down)

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Sentier des Saules 3*
*Cooperative housing*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit request










Developers: CODHA, La Ciguë

Architect: Jaccaud Spicher architectes

Website: Les Saules

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Avenue de Champel 15 A-C*
*Student housing*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit request










Developer: FULE

Architect: Bonnet architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Allières*
*Residential building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit request


*Lot A*










Project owner: FVGLS

Architects: Bassi Carella Marello architectes, Anderegg Rinaldi architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Meyrin/Forêt*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: request for information (DR)










Developer: FVGLS

Architect: VVR architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Veyrier/Moraines*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Carouge (GE)*

Current status: under construction










Architect: VVR architectes

Civil engineer: Thomas Jundt ingénieurs civils

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Hôtel des archives*
*Civic building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: architectural competition










Project owner: Etat de Genève

Architects: Pont12 architectes

Civil engineer: EDMS ingénieurs SA

Publication: Batimag

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Surville*
*Residential building*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: building permit request


*Lot 13*










Developer: private client

Architect: Bonnet architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vernets*
*Residential building*
*Location: PAV, Geneva (GE)*

Current status: pending building permit request


*Lot A*










Developers: Etat de Genève, FVGLS, CODHA, SCHG, CIEPP, La Ciguë

General contractor: Losinger Marazzi SA

Architects: Geninasca Delefortrie architectes, Bunq architectes

Construction management: Pillet SA

Publications: Tracés (jury report, interviews)

Website: Quai Vernets

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vernets*
*Residential building*
*Location: PAV, Geneva (GE)*

Current status: pending building permit request


*Lot B*










Developers: Etat de Genève, FVGLS, SCHG, CPEG, La Mobilière, CIEPP

General contractor: Losinger Marazzi SA

Architects: Jaccaud Spicher architectes, LRS architectes

Construction management: Pillet SA

Publications: Tracés (jury report, interviews)

Website: Quai Vernets

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vernets*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: PAV, Geneva (GE)*

Current status: pending building permit request


*Lots C, D*










Developers: Etat de Genève, Swiss Life SA, FVGLS, CODHA, SCHG, CPEG, La Mobilière SA, CIEPP, La Ciguë

General contractor: Losinger Marazzi SA

Architects: Fruehauf Henry & Viladoms, Atelier Descombes Rampini

Civil engineer: Thomas Jundt ingénieurs civils

Construction management: Pillet SA

Publications: Tracés (jury report, interview)

Website: Quai Vernets

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*CEVA Pont-Rouge*
*Administrative buildings*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Place de Pont-Rouge 1, 5*










Project owner: CFF SA Immobilier

General contractor: Implenia (Suisse) SA

Architects: Pont12 architectes

Civil engineers: EDMS ingénieurs SA

Facade engineers: BIFF SA

Metal construction: Hevron SA

Website: Pont-Rouge

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*WCC World Council of Churches*
*Residential building, childcare facility*
*Location: Jardin des Nations, Le Grand-Saconnex (GE)*

Current status: building permit request on hold


*Montreal Building*










Developers: Canton de Genève, The World Council of Churches

Architects: Group8

Publication: Homify

Project Website: Green Village

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*WCC World Council of Churches*
*Administrative buildings*
*Location: Jardin des Nations, Le Grand-Saconnex (GE)*

Current status: building permit request on hold


*Kyoto Building*










Developers: Canton de Genève, The World Council of Churches

Architects: LRS architectes

Publication: Homify

Project Website: Green Village

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Servette/Lilas/Antoine-Carteret/Colombier*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit request










Architects: Jaccaud Spicher architectes

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PDQ La Concorde*
*Residential building*
*Location: Vernier (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted


*Rue Jean-Simonet 3-5 (Lot L)*










Developer: FMCV

Architect: Mayor + Beusch Architecture

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Vieusseux-Villars-Franchises*
*Residential building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Final status: built


*Cité-Vieusseux 23-27*










Developer: SCHG

Construction management: Laurent Mozer

Architect: A3 architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Route de Meyrin 16-18*
*Residential building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Final status: built










Developers: FPLC, Fondation René et Kate Block-Harding

Architect: 2dlc architectes

Publication: Architectes.ch

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vergers*
*Residential building*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Final status: built


*Lot C3*










Developer: Coopérative Les Ailes

Architect: Aeby Perneger & Associés

Civil engineer: Perreten & Milleret SA

Building contractor: Induni & Cie SA

Website: Ecoquartier Les Vergers

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vergers*
*Residential building*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Final status: built


*Lot C2*










Architect: Groupe H

Website: Ecoquartier Les Vergers

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vergers*
*Residential building*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Lot A22*










Developer: Fondation Nouveau Meyrin

Architects: Daniela Liengme architectes, Baillif-Loponte & Associés

Civil engineer: Le Collectif Sàrl

Website: Ecoquartier Les Vergers

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Cité Carl-Vogt*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted (renovation of an apartment complex built between 1960 and 1964)










Architects: MSV architectes, CCHE Architecture

Publication: Tracés

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*WCC World Council of Churches*
*Residential building, childcare facility*
*Location: Jardin des Nations, Le Grand-Saconnex (GE)*

Current status: building permit request


*Montreal Building*










Developers: Canton de Genève, The World Council of Churches

General contractor: Implenia (Suisse) SA

Architects: Group8

Project Website: Green Village

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*WCC World Council of Churches*
*Administrative building*
*Location: Jardin des Nations, Le Grand-Saconnex (GE)*

Current status: building permit request


*Kyoto Building*










Developers: Canton de Genève, The World Council of Churches

General contractor: Implenia (Suisse) SA

Architect: LRS architectes

Publication: Homify

Project Website: Green Village

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PDQ Pôle Cornavin*
*Transportation*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: study mandate










Developer: Ville de Genève

Project owner: CFF SA

Architects: Vázquez Consuegra arquitecto

Local architects: Frei Rezakhanlou architectes

Consulting engineers: Emch + Berger SA

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève, Le Temps, 20 minutes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ L’Etang*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Vernier (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted


*Lot A*










Developers: Ville de Vernier, Bugena SA

Project management: Urban Project SA

Architects: Favre & Guth architectes, Grivel & Cie

Civil engineer: EDMS ingénieurs SA

Website: Quartier de l’Etang

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Pré-Longet
Residential building
Location: Onex (GE)*

Current status: building permit request


*Chemin du Pré-Longet 6*










Project management: m3 Real Estate SA

Architects: Nomos architectes, PYO arquitectos

Publication: HIC arquitectura

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Chemin du Fief-de-Chapitre 9A-9C*
*Residential*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted










Architects: Estravaganza architectes

Project management: Urban Project SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Traversée du lac*
*Motorway bypass under/over Lake Geneva*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: grant for feasibility studies










Architect: Santiago Calatrava

Publications: RTS, Batimag


----------



## quimporte

*Rue de la Confédération 15*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: transformation completed










Developer: UBS Fund Management (Switzerland) SA

Architect: Guenin architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Le Rolliet*
*Urban planning*
*Location: Les Cherpines, Plan-les-Ouates (VD)*

Current status: local neighbourhood plan adopted










Developers: Etat de Genève, Commune de Plan-les-Ouates

Urban planners: Rolinet & Associés, Urbaplan

Website: Les Cherpines


----------



## quimporte

*Chemin de Riantbosson 19*
*Administrative building*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Final status: built










Developer: Swiss Prime Site SA

General contractor: HRS Real Estate

Architect: Brodbeck-Roulet architecture

Building contractor: Induni & Cie SA

Metal construction: Hevron SA

Website: Riantbosson Centre

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*WHO World Health Organization*
*Administrative building*
*Location: Pregny-Chambésy (GE)*

Current status: under construction










Developers: Etat de Genève, WHO, FIPOI

Architect: Berrel Berrel Kräutler Architekten

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Cornavin Railway Station*
*Transport interface*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: interdisciplinary tender


*Underground station*










Developers: OFT, CFF SA, Canton de Genève, Ville de Genève

Architect: Designlab Architecture SA

Consulting engineer: BG ingénieurs conseils SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Hôpital de la Tour*
*Hospital building*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Final status: built


*Building B2*










Developer: La Tour Sàrl

Architect: de Planta architectes

Civil engineers: AB ingénieurs SA, SGI Consulting SA

Building contractor: Maulini SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*House of Missions*
*Office*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit request










Project owner: PI Morillon

General contractor: Hestia Construction SA

Project management: m3 Real Estate

Architects: de Giuli & Portier architectes

Consulting engineers: Nicolas Fehlmann ingénieurs conseils SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ La Jonction (Artamis)*
*Cooperative housing*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Final status: built


*Building CODHA*









Source: https://www.facebook.com/contrelenlaidissement

Developer: CODHA

Architect: Dreier Frenzel Architecture

Civil engineer: Perreten & Milleret SA

Building contractor: Induni & Cie SA

Website: Ecoquartier Jonction


----------



## quimporte

*Rue de Saint-Jean 67*
*Administrative building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: renovation and raising in progress










Architect: de Planta architectes


----------



## quimporte

*Centre d’hébergement collectif de Rigot*
*Residential*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: under construction










Developer: Hospice général

Architects: ACAU Architecture

Wood engineer: Charpente Concept


----------



## quimporte

*Cité internationale du Grand Morillon*
*Student housing*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit request


*IHEID The Graduate Institute*










Project owners: Etat de Genève, IHEID

Architects: Kengo Kuma & Associates

Local architects: CCHE Architecture

Consulting engineers: Weinmann-Energies SA

Publication: Magazine Dyod

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Route de Pré-Bois 17*
*Administrative building*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Final status: built










Developer: Fondation de prévoyance Skycare

Architects: Bernard Dubois Architecture, CF Architecture

Construction management: Pragma Partenaires SA

Website: Pré-Bois Building

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Route de Pré-Bois 14*
*Administrative building*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Final status: built










Developer: Swiss Prime Site SA

Architect: Itten + Brechbühl SA

General contractor: Induni & Cie SA

Publication: Architectes.ch

Website: Geneva Business Terminal

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

To begin with, the model is shown upside down (bottom = North).

This is how the PAV industrial zone (230 hectares) looks like today, except the buildings shown in white colour that reflect ongoing projects (either under construction or still in development). The buildings shown in cream colour (industrial zone) will be progressively replaced by new residential, administrative or mixed-use buildings, within a several decades time










*Under construction:*
Pont-Rouge (hidden by the hand)

*Building permit request:*
Vernets (bottom left corner of the picture)
Marbrerie

*In development:*
L’Etoile (skyscrapers cluster shown in the middle of the picture)
Camembert (not shown on the model, nearby Geneva’s football stadium)
Autobritt (not shown on the model)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ L’Etang*
*School building*
*Location: Vernier (GE)*

Current status: building permit request


*Lot G*










Project owners: Commune de Vernier

Architects: Pez arquitectos

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Meyrin/Forêt*
*Residential*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit request


*Lots B1, B2*










Project owner: FVGLS

Architects: VVR architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Chemin de la Verseuse 1*
*Administrative building*
*Location: Vernier (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted










Developer: HIAG Immobilien Holding AG

Architect: ‎Pierre Ambrosetti architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Téléphérique du Salève*
*Transport infrastructure*
*Location: Etrembières (74)*

Current status: architectural competition (renovation)










Developer: Groupement local de coopération transfrontalière

Architect: ‎Devaux & Devaux architectes

Publication: Batimag

Press (FR): Le Temps, Tribune de Genève (subscribers only), Le Dauphiné Libéré, France Bleu

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ La Jonction (Artamis)*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Boulevard de Saint-Georges 9*










Developer: Ville de Genève

Architect: Lacroix Chessex architectes

Publication: Divisare

Website: Ecoquartier Jonction


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Sciers*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Plan-les-Ouates (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Lots N, O, P, Q*










Developers: Commune de Plan-les-Ouates, CPEG

Architect: Bassi Carella Marello architectes

Civil engineer: Thomas Jundt ingénieurs civils

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Rue du Valais 10*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit request










Architect: Matei Agarici architecte


----------



## GenevoisRien

DEL


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Malagnou-Velours*
*Urban planning*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: neighbourhood plan approved


















Architect: MSV architectes


----------



## quimporte

*PDQ La Concorde*
*Residential building*
*Location: Vernier (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Rue Jean-Simonet 3-5 (Lot L)*










Developer: FMCV

Architect: Mayor + Beusch Architecture

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PDQ La Concorde*
*Educational building*
*Location: Vernier (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Lot L*










Developers: Commune de Vernier, Urban Project SA

Architect: Ferrari architectes

General contractor: Edifea SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*CEVA Pont-Rouge*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: project


*Esplanade de Pont-Rouge 8, 10*










Project owner: PI Esplanade 3 SA

Project management: m3 Real Estate

Project development: Halter AG

Architects: Richter Dahl Rocha architectes

Website: Pont-Rouge

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Sciers*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Plan-les-Ouates (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted


*Lots I, J, L, M*










Developer: Commune de Plan-les-Ouates, SI Natacha

Architect: Bassi Carella Marello architectes

Civil engineer: Thomas Jundt ingénieurs civils

Website: Vitra Parc

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Rambossons/Semailles*
*Residential building*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: building permit request


*Avenue des Communes-Réunies 9 G-H-J*










Developers: SCHS-L’Habrik, C2I SA

Architects: Jaccaud Spicher architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## Fabouninou

Pourquoi 95% des projets genevois contemporains sont des variations du cube ?


----------



## quimporte

*Rue des Confessions 11*
*Residential building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: under construction










General contractor: Hestia Construction SA

Project management: m3 Real Estate SA

Architect: Hervé de Giovannini architecte

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Rue des Maraîchers 2-4-6*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: La Jonction, Geneva (GE)*

Current status: study mandate










Project owner: Hospice général

Assistant to the project owner: MR Conseils SA

Architects: Lopes & Périnet-Marquet architectes, Designlab Construction SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Avenue Louis-Aubert 12-14-16*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Champel, Geneva (GE)*

Current status: study mandate










Architects: Brauen Wälchli architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## GenevoisRien

quimporte said:


> *Chemin des Pâquerettes 21-27*
> *Residential buildings*
> *Location: Lancy (GE)*
> 
> Current status: building permit request
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Developer: DEFI TCT
> 
> Architect: Nomos architectes
> 
> Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)



L’abatage des arbres est en cours.

on note également e changement de matérialité des façades sur le site de DEFI TCT










et de la perte des menuiseries arrondie en bois:










Sur insta:


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ La Chapelle II*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Final status: built


*Lots M, O, Q*










Developer: Fondation Berthe Bonna-Rapin

Architect: Bassi Carella Marello architectes

Website: La Chapelle II

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ La Chapelle II*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Final status: built


*Lots L, N, P, R*










Project owners: FPLM, Fondation Berthe Bonna-Rapin

Architects: LRS architectes

Civil engineers: B+S ingénieurs conseils SA

Website: La Chapelle II

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ La Fontenette*
*Social housing*
*Location: Carouge (GE)*

Final status: built










Developer: Fondation HBM Emma Kammacher

Architect: Frundgallina architectes

Civil engineer: B+S ingénieurs conseils SA

Facade engineer: BIFF SA

Building contractor: Maulini SA

Facade system: Sottas SA

Publications: ArchDaily, Dyod, Cities Connection Project

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*CEVA Pont-Rouge*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Final status: built


*Esplanade de Pont-Rouge 2*










Developer: CFF SA Immobilier

General contractor: Implenia (Suisse) SA

Architect: Pont12 architectes

Civil engineer: EDMS ingénieurs SA

Facade engineer: BIFF SA

Metal construction: Hevron SA

Website: Pont-Rouge

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Rieu/Malagnou*
*Residential building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Final status: built


*Chemin Rieu 1 A-B-C*

––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––

*An image could have been displayed here*

Since SSC’s recent move to a new server, it became complicated
to illustrate the content of the posts because of technical incompatibility
in relation to HTTPS security protocol. Too bad!

––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––

Developer: FVGLS

Project management: Urban Project SA

Architect: Jacques Bugna architecte

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Saint-Mathieu*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Bernex (GE)*

Curent status: building permit request


*Lot C*

––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––

*An image could have been displayed here*

Since SSC’s recent move to a new server, it became complicated
to illustrate the content of the posts because of technical incompatibility
in relation to HTTPS security protocol. Too bad!

––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––

Developers: Etat de Genève, Commune de Bernex

Architect: FdMP architecte

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Chemin des Pâquerettes 21-27*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: under construction










Developer: DEFI TCT

Architect: Nomos architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Saint-Mathieu*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Bernex (GE)*

Current status: building permit request


*Lot B*










Project owners: Etat de Genève, Commune de Bernex

Project management: Opalys Project SA

Architects: Widmann architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Casaï/Sapins/Terroux*
*Residential*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Current status: building permit request


*Avenue Louis-Casaï 68-70 / Chemin De-Joinville 30-32-34*










Project owner: Immologic Sàrl

Architects: 2dlc architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Rue de la Caroline 21*
*Residential*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: building permit request










Developer: Société catholique romaine de Saint-Marc

Architects: 2dlc architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Rue de Moillebeau 53*
*Residential building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted

Architects: Anderegg Rinaldi architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Rue du Rhône 86*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit request (renovation of the façade)










Architect: S+M architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Pointe Nord*
*Urban planning*
*Location: PAV, Geneva (GE)*

Current status: urban planning competition










Developers: Etat de Genève, CPEG

Consulting engineer: Roland Ribi & Associés

Architects: Designlab Architecture SA, Bruno Marchand

Landscape architect: L’Atelier du Paysage

Publication: Espazium Competitions

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève, Le Temps, 20 minutes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Rue de la Coulouvrenière 1*
*Social housing*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: architectural competition










Developer: Fondation Nicolas Bogueret

Architect: Atelier Archiplein

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*House of Missions*
*Office*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted










Project owner: PI Morillon

General contractor: Hestia Construction SA

Project management: m3 Real Estate

Architects: de Giuli & Portier architectes

Consulting engineers: Nicolas Fehlmann ingénieurs conseils SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Nash Suites Hotel*
*Hospitality*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Current status: under construction










Consulting engineers: B+S ingénieurs conseils SA

Architects: KMS architectes, 46°2 Latitude Architectes (scroll down)

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Surville*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: building permit request


*Lots 3, 4, 5*










Developer: Commune de Lancy

Architect: Favre & Guth architectes


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vernets*
*Residential building*
*Location: PAV, Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit request


*Lot A*










Developers: Etat de Genève, FVGLS, CODHA, SCHG, CIEPP, La Ciguë

General contractor: Losinger Marazzi SA

Architects: Geninasca Delefortrie architectes, Bunq architectes

Construction management: Pillet SA

Publications: Tracés (jury report, interviews)

Website: Quai Vernets

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vernets*
*Residential building*
*Location: PAV, Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit request


*Lot B*










Developers: Etat de Genève, FVGLS, SCHG, CPEG, La Mobilière, CIEPP

General contractor: Losinger Marazzi SA

Architects: Jaccaud Spicher architectes, LRS architectes

Construction management: Pillet SA

Publications: Tracés (jury report, interviews)

Website: Quai Vernets

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vernets*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: PAV, Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit request


*Lots C, D*










Developers: Etat de Genève, Swiss Life SA, FVGLS, CODHA, SCHG, CPEG, La Mobilière SA, CIEPP, La Ciguë

General contractor: Losinger Marazzi SA

Architects: Fruehauf Henry & Viladoms, Atelier Descombes Rampini

Civil engineer: Thomas Jundt ingénieurs civils

Construction management: Pillet SA

Publications: Tracés (jury report, interview)

Website: Quai Vernets

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Sciers
Residential buildings
Location: Plan-les-Ouates (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Lots I, J, L, M*










Developer: Commune de Plan-les-Ouates
Project owner: SI Natacha
Architect: Bassi Carella Marello architectes
Civil engineers: Thomas Jundt ingénieurs civils
Marketing: m3 Gérance
Project website: Vitra Parc
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*L’Atelier*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Plan-les-Ouates (GE)*

Final status: built










Project development: Concordo SA

General contractors: Losinger Marazzi SA

Consulting engineers: B+S ingénieurs conseils SA

Architects: BM architectes

Publication: Architectes.ch

Website: L’Atelier

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Boring projects


----------



## quimporte

*Rue de Lausanne 47 bis*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Final status: built










Developer: Cotfer SA

Architect: GM architectes

Civil engineer: AB ingénieurs SA

Publications: Batimag, Immo-Swissnews


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Eidguenots-Nant-Cayla*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Final status: built


*Avenue des Eidguenots 2, 4, 10*










Developer: Ville de Genève, Valorisations Foncières SA

Architects: KMS architectes, Atelier Oleg Calame


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Champ-du-Château*
*Residential buildings*
*Location: Bellevue (GE)*

Current status: building permit request


*Les Hauts-du-Château*










Developer: C2I SA

General contractor: Construction Perret SA

Architects: Favre & Guth architectes


----------



## quimporte

*Rue des Ateliers 4*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted

––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––

*An image could have been displayed here*

Since SSC’s recent move to a new server, it became complicated
to illustrate the content of the posts because of technical incompatibility
in relation to HTTPS security protocol. Too bad!

––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––

Developer: Gestiparcs Immobilier SA

Architect: Linea Architecture

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Nine buildings located in Geneva are nominated
for the “Oscars” of French-speaking Switzerland architecture*










Press (FR): Tribune de Genève (subscribers only)

Website: Distinction Romande d’Architecture


----------



## quimporte

*Rue de Lyon 75-77*
*Mixed-use building*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: under construction










General contractor: Hestia Construction SA

Architects: 3BM3 SA

Consulting engineer: Perrin Spaeth & Associés ingénieurs conseils SA

Website: Lyon 77

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*CEVA Pont-Rouge*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Final status: built


*Esplanade de Pont-Rouge 4-6*










Developer: CFF SA Immobilier

General contractor: Implenia (Suisse) SA

Architect: Pont12 architectes

Civil engineer: EDMS ingénieurs SA

Facade engineer: BIFF SA

Metal construction: Hevron SA

Website: Pont-Rouge

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^ 
quite massive


----------



## quimporte

*Hôtel industriel d’entreprises Louis-Hubert*
*Industrial multi-tenant building*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted










Projects owners: Privera SA, FTI

Project management: Urban Project SA

Architects: LRS architectes

General contractor: Edifea SA

Publication: Swiss-Architects

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ L’Etang*
*Mixed-use buildings*
*Location: Vernier (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Lot C*










Developers: Ville de Vernier, Bugena SA

Project management: Urban Project SA

General contractor: HRS Real Estate SA

Architects: Grivel & Cie

Civil engineer: EDMS ingénieurs SA

Website: Evolution+

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*HEdS Haute-Ecole de Santé*
*Education*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: study mandate










Project owner: Canton de Genève

Architects: Group8

Publication: Espazium

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Sciers*
*Residential*
*Location: Plan-les-Ouates (GE)*

Current status: architectural competition


*Lots B-C-D*










Architects: ATBA Architecture

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Champ-du-Château*
*Residential*
*Location: Bellevue (GE)*

Current status: preparatory work


*Les Hauts-du-Château*










Developer: C2I SA

General contractor: Construction Perret SA

Architects: Favre & Guth architectes


----------



## quimporte

*IFRC International Federation of Red Cross and Red Crescent Societies*
*Headquarters*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Final status: built










Project owners: Etat de Genève, IFRC

Architects: de Giuli & Portier architectes

Civil engineers: B+S ingénieurs conseils SA

Facade system: Hevron SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Hôtel des archives*
*Civic*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit request










Project owner: Canton de Genève

Architects: Pont12 architectes

Civil engineer: EDMS ingénieurs SA

Publication: Batimag

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ L’Etoile 1*
*Master plan*
*Location: PAV, Carouge (GE)*

Current status: public inquiry










Developer: Canton de Genève

Urban planners: Gonçalo Byrne arquitectos, Pierre-Alain Dupraz architecte

Civil engineers: Ingeni SA

Publication: Tracés

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*CERN European Organization for Nuclear Research*
*Urban design*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Current status: completed


*Esplanade des Particules*










Developer: Canton de Genève

Project owner: CERN

Architects: Studio Bürgi

Publication: GVARCHI

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Sciers*
*Residential*
*Location: Plan-les-Ouates (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Lots E, F*










Project owner: Commune de Plan-les-Ouates

Architects: Atelier Archiplein, Perraudin Architecture

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Sciers*
*Residential*
*Location: Plan-les-Ouates (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Lot G*










Project owner: Commune de Plan-les-Ouates

Architects: Cerutti architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Sciers*
*Residential building*
*Location: Plan-les-Ouates (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted


*Lot H*










Project owner: Commune de Plan-les-Ouates

Architects: Franz Graf, Julien Menoud

Construction management: Groupe Beric

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Allières*
*Residential*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted


*Lots A, B*










Project owners: FVGLS, SPG Asset Development

Architects: Bassi Carella Marello architectes, Anderegg Rinaldi architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Chemin Challendin*
*Mixed-use*
*Location: Chêne-Bougeries (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted


*Route de Chêne 92*










Architects: Eric Dunant architectes, Lopes & Périnet-Marquet architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ L’Adret*
*Residential*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted


*Lots D, E*










Project owners: FPLC, Cité Derrière, Fondation HBM Camille Martin

Architects: Tribu architecture

Publications: Batimag, GVARCHI

Project website: Adret Pont-Rouge

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Bachet-de-Pesay*
*Mixed-use*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: building permit request










Project owners: Fondation Turidomus, FCIL

Assistant to the project owner: MR Conseils SA

Architects: Jaccaud Spicher architectes (scroll down)

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*CERN European Organization for Nuclear Research*
*Cultural*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Current status: architectural competition


*Science Gateway*










Project owners: CERN

Architects: RPBW Architects (Renzo Piano)

Image stock: CERN Document Server

Publications: Espazium, Batimag

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève (restricted to subscribers), La Liberté, Swissinfo, Le Temps

Website: Science Gateway

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ L’Etang*
*Education*
*Location: Vernier (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Lot G*










Project owners: Commune de Vernier

Architects: Pez arquitectos

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PDQ La Concorde*
*Residential*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: preparatory work


*Lot F*










Consulting engineers: B+S ingénieurs conseils SA

Architects: ASS architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*UNIGe University of Geneva*
*Residential*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: architectural competition


*University Campus (Building B)*










Project owners: Fondation de la Cité Universitaire

Architects: LRS architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*UNIGe University of Geneva*
*Residential*
*Location: Carouge (GE)*

Current status: building permit request


*Site de Pinchat*










Project owners: Etat de Genève, Université de Genève, FULE, FIVC

Architects: Pont12 architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Grands Esserts*
*Master plan*
*Location: Veyrier (GE)*

Current status: local neighbourhood plan adopted


*Secteur Ferme*










Developers: Canton de Genève

Architects: Dreier Frenzel architecture

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Grands Esserts*
*Mixed-use*
*Location: Veyrier (GE)*

Current status: local neighbourhood plan adopted


*Secteur Beaux-Champs*










Developers: République et Canton de Genève, CPEG

Architects: Bonnard Woeffray architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PDQ Cointrin-Est et Ouest*
*Urban design*
*Location: Meyrin, Geneva (GE)*

Current status: land-use plan modification adopted (ZD3)










Developer: Canton de Genève

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Plateau de Frontenex*
*Residential*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted










Developer: SPG Asset Development

Architects: Anderegg Rinaldi architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Cité internationale du Grand Morillon*
*Headquarters*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit request


*Médecins sans Frontières*










Developer: Canton de Genève

Project owner: Médecins sans Frontières

Architects: Sauerbruch Hutton Architekten

Construction management: Fossati architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Rue Châtelain 2*
*Mixed-use*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: under construction










Architects: RGI Architecture

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*HUG - Geneva University Hospitals*
*Health*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit request


*Maison de l’enfant et de l’adolescent (MEA)*










Project owner: HUG

Architects: CLR architectes

Civil engineers: AB ingénieurs SA

Publication: GVARCHI

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Chemin des Semailles 50*
*Residential*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted










Architects: Matei Agarici architecte

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*CEVA Eaux-Vives*
*Mixed-use*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Final status: completed


*Lot D*










Developer: Canton de Genève

Project owner: CFF SA immobilier

Architects: Aeby Perneger & Associés

Civil engineers: Ingeni SA

Building contractor: Induni & Cie SA

Project website: O’Vives

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ L’Adret*
*Residential*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Lots D-E*










Project owners: FPLC, Cité Derrière, Fondation HBM Camille Martin

Architects: Tribu architecture

Publications: Batimag, GVARCHI

Project website: Adret Pont-Rouge

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PDQ La Concorde*
*Residential*
*Location: Vernier (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Rue du Croissant 1-3-5-7 (Lot D)*










Project owner: FMCV

Architects: Graf & Menoud architectes

Construction management: Béric SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*CEVA Pont-Rouge*
*Office*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Final status: built


*Place de Pont-Rouge 1-5*










Developers: République et Canton de Genève, CFF SA Immobilier

General contractor: Implenia (Suisse) SA

Architects: Pont12 architectes

Civil engineers: EDMS ingénieurs SA

Facade engineers: BIFF SA

Metal construction: Hevron SA

Website: Pont-Rouge

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Genêts*
*Residential*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Final status: completed










Project owners: Brolliet SA, Opalys Project SA

Architects: Architectures Jucker

General contractor: Steiner SA

Building contractor: Induni & Cie SA

Website: Au Cœur des Genêts

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*CEVA Eaux-Vives*
*Mixed-use*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit request


*Lots B-C*










Developer: Canton de Genève

Project owner: FVGLS

Architects: Brauen Wälchli architectes

Civil engineers: Thomas Jundt ingénieurs civils

Construction management: Tekhne SA

Publication: GVARCHI

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*The Hive*
*Hospitality*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Current status: project


*Container Hotel*








Developer: HIAG AG

Architects: CCHE Architecture

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

Projects in development on The Hive campus:






Developer: HIAG AG

Architects: CCHE Architecture

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*UNOG - United Nations Office at Geneva*
*Civic*
*Location: Jardin des Nations, Geneva (GE)*

Current status: project


*Portail des Nations*










Project owner: UNOG

Architects: Charles Pictet architecte

Press (FR): Le Temps, Tribune de Genève

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*Plage des Eaux-Vives*
*Leisure*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Final status: completed










Project owner: Canton de Genève

Architects: ADR architectes

Civil engineers: EDMS ingénieurs

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*CEVA Carouge-Bachet*
*Transportation*
*Location: Lancy, Carouge (GE)*

Final status: built










Developers: Canton de Genève, Ville de Carouge, CFF SA

Architects: Ateliers Jean Nouvel

Construction management: Eric Maria architectes

Civil engineers: Ingphi SA

Steel and facade construction: Sottas SA, Hevron SA

Press (FR): Le Matin

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*CEVA Champel-Hôpital*
*Transportation*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Final status: built










Developers: Canton de Genève, CFF SA

Architects: Ateliers Jean Nouvel

Construction management: Eric Maria architectes

Civil engineers: EDMS SA

Steel and facade construction: Sottas SA, Hevron SA

Press (FR): 20 minutes, Tribune de Genève (restricted to subscribers)

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*CEVA Eaux-Vives*
*Transportation*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Final status: built










Developers: Canton de Genève, CFF SA

Architects: Ateliers Jean Nouvel

Construction management: Eric Maria architectes

Civil engineers: Ingphi SA

Steel and facade construction: Sottas SA, Hevron SA

Press (FR): 20 minutes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

a57046d said:


> Looks like a huge project, why not showing more visuals


1) Because I don’t like posts packed with huge pictures. People can visit external Web sites if they want to see more pics.

2) Because I reported several times on this topic.

3) Because it’a a preliminary project and the pics are only indicative. There was no architectural competiton until now.

4) The first pic that you posted is not in line with the project and thus misleading.

5) I don’t need outside intervention. I’d like to keep a clear line in this thread.


----------



## quimporte

*CEVA Pont-Rouge
Mixed-use
Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: preparatory work


*Esplanade de Pont-Rouge 5-7-9*










Project owner: Swiss Prime Site SA

Architects: Brodbeck-Roulet architectes

Project website: Alto Pont-Rouge

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*CEVA Pont-Rouge
Mixed-use
Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: preparatory work


*Esplanade de Pont-Rouge 8-10*










Project owner: PI Esplanade 3 SA

Project management: m3 Real Estate

Project development: Halter AG

Architects: Richter Dahl Rocha architectes

Project website: Esplanade 3

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## Dancing Banana

great projects  cant wait to see the area develop.


----------



## a57046d

quimporte said:


> 4) The first pic that you posted is not in line with the project and thus misleading.


No, the picture shows the Praille - Akazien - Vernets project, if i don't get it wrong, of which your posted project is part of. It may not be the final design but interesting to be shown here anyway. 



quimporte said:


> 5) I don’t need outside intervention. I’d like to keep a clear line in this thread.


No one owns a thread, it should be open for everyone. I think discussions and conversations should be possible also in a project thread.
I am also not a fan of too much visual input, but some projects deserve attention, i think.


----------



## quimporte

a57046d said:


> No, the picture shows the Praille - Akazien - Vernets project, if i don't get it wrong, of which your posted project is part of. It may not be the final design but interesting to be shown here anyway.


I've been following this for quite some time. So, I tell you again. The first picture *DOES NOT* match the reality. It’s not a question of design but master planning. The architectural competition was held in 3 phases. The latest version includes 3 high-rises (up to 175m and 4 smaller buildings up to 100m). Period.


----------



## quimporte

*Cycle d’orientation de Balexert*
*Education*
*Location: Vernier (GE)*

Current status: building permit request










Project owners: Canton de Genève, Ville de Lancy

Architects: CLR architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## Ni3lS

quimporte said:


> 5) I don’t need outside intervention. I’d like to keep a clear line in this thread.


That's quite an authoritarian view you have there.. I understand the need to keep things tidy and visually pleasing, but at the same time I don't think this should be at the cost of potentially valuable contributions by other forum members. I am sure that many forum members really appreciate your commitment in sharing information and updates, but in the end an open forum like this thrives on the sharing of information from different sources and the discussions that follow thereafter. It would be awesome if we could keep this spirit alive :cheers:


----------



## quimporte

*Cœur de Cité*
*Civic*
*Location: Meyrin (GE)*

Current status: study mandate










Project owners: Ville de Meyrin

Architects: Atelier 703

Civil engineers: Thomas Jundt ingénieurs civils

Publication: Espazium

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PDQ Cointrin-Est et Ouest*
*Urban design*
*Location: Meyrin, Geneva (GE)*

Current status: land-use plan modification refused (ZD3) hno:










Developer: Canton de Genève

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève, Le Temps (subscribers only)

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Meyrin/Forêt*
*Residential*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Lots B1-B2*










Project owner: FVGLS

Architects: VVR architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Rue des Deux-Ponts 2-4*
*Residential*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: under construction (raising)










General contractor: Scrasa SA

Architects: DVK architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Jardin des Nations*
*Urban design*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: project










Project owner: Steiner Investment Foundation

General contractor: Steiner SA

Publication: Batimag

Press (FR): Tribune de Genève (subscribers only)

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Cité internationale du Grand Morillon*
*Headquarters*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted


*Médecins sans Frontières*










Developer: Canton de Genève

Project owner: Médecins sans Frontières

Architects: Sauerbruch Hutton Architekten

Construction management: Fossati architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ La Marbrerie*
*Residential*
*Location: Grosselin, Carouge (GE)*

Current status: building permit request










Developer: Canton de Genève

Project owners: FPLC, Les Ailes, Les Joyeux Logis

Architects: CLR architectes

Civil engineers: Thomas Jundt ingénieurs civils

Publication: GVARCHI

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Boulevard Dussaud-Vibert*
*Urban design*
*Location: Geneva, Carouge (GE)*

Current status: tender










Developer: Canton de Genève

Architects: Designlab Architecture SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*HUG - Geneva University Hospitals*
*Health*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted


*Maison de l’enfant et de l’adolescent (MEA)*










Project owner: HUG

Architects: CLR architectes

Civil engineers: AB ingénieurs SA

Publication: GVARCHI

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Cité de la Musique *
*Culture*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: public inquiry










Developer: Canton de Genève

Project owners: private investors, OSR, HEM

Architects: Pierre-Alain Dupraz architecte, Gonçalo Byrne arquitectos

Acoustic engineers: Nagata Acoustics

Project website: Cité de la Musique

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Bac/Maisonnette/Louis-Bertrand*
*Residential*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: building permit request


*Lots A-B*










Development: Ville de Lancy

Project owner: Private

Architects: Consortium Vautier

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## Braillard

It will be built instead of the Villa Les Feuillantines?



quimporte said:


> *Cité de la Musique *
> *Culture*
> *Location: Geneva (GE)*
> 
> Current status: public inquiry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Developer: Canton de Genève
> 
> Project owners: private investors, OSR, HEM
> 
> Architects: Pierre-Alain Dupraz architecte, Gonçalo Byrne arquitectos
> 
> Acoustic engineers: Nagata Acoustics
> 
> Project website: Cité de la Musique
> 
> Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Permanent Mission of India*
*Office*
*Location: Le Grand-Saconnex (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted










Project owner: The Permanent Mission of India to the United Nations in Geneva

General contractor: Implenia (Suisse) SA

Architects: de Giuli & Portier architectes

Façade engineers: Préface Sàrl

Landscape architects: Ecotec Environnement SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Cité internationale du Grand Morillon*
*Headquarters*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Médecins sans Frontières*










Developer: Canton de Genève

Project owner: Médecins sans Frontières

Architects: Sauerbruch Hutton Architekten

Construction management: Fossati architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*HUG Geneva University Hospitals*
*Health*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Emergency Room Division*










Project owner: HUG

Architects: Itten + Brechbühl SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*WCC World Council of Churches*
*Office*
*Location: Jardin des Nations, Le Grand-Saconnex (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Kyoto Building*










Developer: Canton de Genève

Project owner: The World Council of Churches

General contractor: Implenia (Suisse) SA

Architects: LRS architectes

Publication: Homify

Project Website: Green Village

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*WCC World Council of Churches*
*Residential*
*Location: Jardin des Nations, Le Grand-Saconnex (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Montreal Building*










Developer: Canton de Genève

Projet owner: The World Council of Churches

General contractor: Implenia (Suisse) SA

Architects: Group8

Project Website: Green Village

Geolocalisation: Google Maps (3D view with Firefox)


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ L’Adret*
*Residential*
*Location: Lancy (GE)*

Final status: completed


*Lot A*










Developer: Canton de Genève

Project owners: FCIL, FCLPA

Architects: Tribu Architecture

Civil engineers: Perreten & Milleret SA

Publication: GVARCHI

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*CEVA Eaux-Vives*
*Mixed-use*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted


*Lot F*










Developer: Canton de Genève

Project owner: Fédération des Eaux-Vives

Architects: Brauen Wälchli architectes

Civil engineers: Thomas Jundt ingénieurs civils

Construction management: Tekhne SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*CEVA Eaux-Vives*
*Mixed-use*
*Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: under construction


*Lot E*










Developer: Canton de Genève

Project owner: CFF SA immobilier

Architects: Aeby Perneger & Associés

Civil engineers: Ingeni SA

Building contractor: Induni & Cie SA

Project website: O’Vives

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Route de Chêne 8 / Clos-Belmont 2
Residential
Location: Geneva (GE)*

Current status: building permit request










Project owner: Arveron SA

Architects: Ateliers Jean Nouvel

Construction management: DJAA

Acoustic engineers: BATJ SA

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Hôtel industriel d’entreprises Louis-Hubert
Industrial
Location: Lancy (GE)*

Current status: preparatory work










Projects owners: Privera SA, FTI

Project management: Urban Project SA

Architects: LRS architectes

General contractor: Edifea SA

Publication: Swiss-Architects

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Saint-Mathieu
Residential
Location: Bernex (GE)*

Current status: building permit granted

*Lot B*










Project owners: Etat de Genève, Commune de Bernex

Project management: Opalys Project SA

Architects: Sylla Widmann architectes

Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

* 
PLQ L’Adret*
Residential
Location: Lancy (GE)

Current status: completed


*Lots B-C*









Developer: Canton de Genève
Project owners: FPLC, Association Nicolas Bogueret, CoopLog
Architects: Lopes & Périnet-Marquet architectes
Project website: Adret Pont-Rouge
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Rue de Lyon 75-77*
Mixed-use
Location: Geneva (GE)

Final status: completed










General contractor: Hestia Construction SA
Architects: 3BM3 SA
Consulting engineers: Perrin Spaeth & Associés ingénieurs conseils SA
Project website: Lyon 77
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

* 
Route de Peney 1-5*
Administrative
Location: Vernier (GE)

Final status: completed










Developer: Aton Développement SA
General contractor: Induni & Cie SA
Architect: Frei & Stefani architecture
Project website: West Park Genève
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

* 
PLQ Voie CFF*
Residential
Location: Vernier (GE)

Current status: building permit request


*Lot D*









Developer: Etat de Genève
Architects: Nomos architectes
General contractor: Losinger Marazzi SA
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vernets*
Residential
Location: PAV, Geneva (GE)

Current status: building permit granted


*Lot A*









Developer: Etat de Genève,
Project owners: FVGLS, CODHA, SCHG, CIEPP, La Ciguë
General contractor: Losinger Marazzi SA
Architects: Geninasca Delefortrie architectes, Bunq architectes
Construction management: Pillet SA
Website: Quai Vernets
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vernets*
Residential
Location: PAV, Geneva (GE)

Current status: building permit granted


*Lot B*









Developer: Etat de Genève
Project owners: FVGLS, SCHG, CPEG, La Mobilière, CIEPP
General contractor: Losinger Marazzi SA
Architects: Jaccaud Spicher architectes, LRS architectes
Construction management: Pillet SA
Website: Quai Vernets
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vernets*
Mixed-use
Location: PAV, Geneva (GE)

Current status: building permit granted


*Lots C-D*









Developer: Etat de Genève
Project owners: Swiss Life SA, FVGLS, CODHA, SCHG, CPEG, La Mobilière SA, CIEPP, La Ciguë
General contractor: Losinger Marazzi SA
Architects: Fruehauf Henry & Viladoms, Atelier Descombes Rampini
Civil engineer: Thomas Jundt ingénieurs civils
Construction management: Pillet SA
Website: Quai Vernets
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

* 
Rue des Maraîchers 2-4-6*
Residential
Location: La Jonction, Geneva (GE)

Current status: building permit granted










Project owner: Hospice général
Architects: Lopes & Périnet-Marquet architectes, Designlab Construction SA
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ La Marbrerie*
Residential
Location: Grosselin, Carouge (GE)

Current status: building permit granted










Developer: Etat de Genève
Project owners: FPLC, Les Ailes, Les Joyeux Logis
Architects: CLR architectes
Civil engineers: Thomas Jundt ingénieurs civils
Publication: GVARCHI
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

* 
CEVA Chêne-Bourg*
Mixed-use
Location: Chêne-Bourg (GE)

Current status: under construction


*Lot A1*









Developer: Etat de Genève
Project owner: Valorisation immobilière éthique SA (VIE)
Architects: Group8
Publication: GVARCHI
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Patek Philippe*
Industrial
Location: Plan-les-Ouates (GE)

Current status: completed










Project owner: Patek Philippe Genève SA
Architects: Frisk de Marignac Pidoux architectes, Frei & Stefani architecture
Civil engineers: SB Ingénierie SA
Publication: Bilan
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ L’Etoile 1*
Mixed-use
Location: Carouge (GE)

Current status: architectural competition


*Lot B*









Developer: Etat de Genève
Project owner: Pictet Group
Architects: Designlab Architecture SA
Press (FR): Le Temps, Tribune de Genève, 20 minutes, Bilan
Publication: Espazium
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Grands Esserts*
Local neighbourhood plan
Location: Veyrier (GE)

Current status: public inquiry


*Circes*









Developer: Etat de Genève
Project owner: CPEG
Architects: Group8
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Pointe du Bouchet*
Local neighbourhood plan
Location: Vernier (GE)

Current status: adopted










Developer: Etat de Genève
General contractor: HRS Real Estate SA
Architects: Burckhardt + Partner SA
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Saint-Mathieu*
Residential
Location: Bernex (GE)

Current status: under construction


*Lot B*









Developers: Etat de Genève, Commune de Bernex
Project management: Opalys Project SA
Architects: Sylla Widmann architectes
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

* 
PLQ Surville*
Office
Location: Lancy (GE)

Current status: building permit request


*Lot 2*









Project owners: C2I SA, SI Surville 2
Architects: Group8
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

* 
Comédie de Genève*
Cultural
Location: Geneva (GE)

Final status: completed










Project owner: Ville de Genève
Architects: Fres architectes
Surveying engineers: Haller Wasser + Partner SA
Project website: La Nouvelle Comédie
Portfolio: Regard Direct Photography
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Stellar 32*
Industrial
Location: Plan-les-Ouates (GE)

Final status: completed










Project owner: PI G32 SA
General contractor: Hestia Construction SA
Architects: Dominique Zanghi architectes
Project management: m3 Real Estate
Façade engineers: BIFF SA
Building contractor: Induni & Cie SA
Publication: Architectes.ch
Project website: Stellar 32
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

* 
PLQ Sous-Bois*
Residential
Location: Geneva (GE)

Current status: under construction


*Route de Ferney 27*









Project owners: SoCoop, CODHA
Architects: LRS architectes
Consulting engineers: B+S ingénieurs conseils SA
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Rambossons/Palettes*
Residential
Location: Lancy (GE)

Current status: under construction


*Chemin des Semailles 19 A-B*









Architects: Favre & Guth architectes
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*SIPLO / Campus Innovation*
Industrial
Location: Plan-les-Ouates (GE)

Current status: under construction










Developer: Concordo SA
Project owner: CIEPP
General contractor: Losinger Marazzi SA
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*CEVA Chêne-Bourg*
Mixed-use
Location: Chêne-Bourg (GE)

Final status: completed


*Lot B*









Developer: Etat de Genève
Project owner: CFF SA Immobilier
General contractor: HRS Real Estate SA
Architects: Lacaton & Vassal architectes
Publications: Urboxed, Chantiers Magazine, GVARCHI, Afasia Archzine
Project website: Opale Chêne-Bourg
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*The Hive*
Headquarters
Location: Meyrin (GE)

Current status: under construction


*LEM SA*









Developer: HIAG AG
Project owner: LEM SA
Architects: CCHE Architecture
Project website: The Hive
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Trèfle d’Or*
Mixed-use
Location: Lancy (GE)

Current status: building permit granted










Developer: Bricks AG
Architects: Jaccaud Spicher architectes
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Bachet-de-Pesay*
Mixed-use
Location: Lancy (GE)

Current status: building permit granted










Project owners: Fondation de placement Turidomus, FCIL
Client’s representative: MR Conseils SA
Architects: Jaccaud Spicher architectes
Publication: Espazium
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Rue de Lausanne 137-147*
Residential
Location: Geneva (GE)

Current status: completed (raising)










Architects: Lacroix Chessex architectes
Publication: WBW
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Rue Peillonnex 39-41*
Mixed-use
Location: Chêne-Bourg (GE)

Current status: building permit request










Architects: Anderegg Rinaldi architectes
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Avenue Louis-Casaï 72*
Residential
Location: Meyrin (GE)

Current status: project










Project owner: Géné’Z
Architects: Kephas Architecture
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Surville*
Residential
Location: Lancy (GE)

Current status: under construction


*Lots 13-15*
















Project owner: private client
Project management: Comptoir Immobilier SA
Architects: Bonnet architectes
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

* 
PLQ Surville*
Mixed use
Location: Lancy (GE)

Current status: building permit request


*Lot 1*









Developer: Artisa Microliving AG
Project owners: C2I SA, SI Surville 2
Architects: Group8
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

* 
PLQ Sous-Bois*
Commercial
Location: Geneva (GE)

Current status: building permit request


*Chemin du Petit-Saconnex 34-36-38-40*









Project owners: SoCoop, CODHA
Architects: LRS architectes
Consulting engineers: B+S ingénieurs conseils SA
Project website: Hoortus
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Trèfle d’Or*
Mixed-use
Location: Lancy (GE)

Current status: under construction










Project owner: Bricks AG
Architects: Jaccaud Spicher architectes
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Bachet-de-Pesay*
Mixed-use
Location: Lancy (GE)

Current status: under construction










Project owners: Fondation de placement Turidomus, FCIL
Client’s representative: MR Conseils SA
Architects: Jaccaud Spicher architectes
Publication: Espazium
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Fontenettes-Moraines (Cité Léopard)*
Residential
Location: Carouge (GE)

Current status: building permit granted










Developer: Ville de Carouge
Project owner: SUVA
Architects: Local Architecture
Landscape architects: Paysagestion
Publication: Swiss-Architects
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Surville*
Mixed-use
Location: Lancy (GE)

Current status: building permit request


*Lot 6*









Developers: Etat de Genève, Commune de Lancy
General contractor: Construction Perret SA
Architects: Estravaganza architectes


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Surville*
Mixed-use
Location: Lancy (GE)

Current status: building permit request


*Lot 7*









Developers: Etat de Genève, Commune de Lancy
General contractor: Construction Perret SA
Architects: Clivaz architectes


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Pointe du Bouchet*
Mixed-use
Location: Vernier (GE)

Current status: building permit granted


*Radisson Blu*









Developer: Etat de Genève
General contractor: HRS Real Estate SA
Architects: Burckhardt + Partner SA
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Sciers*
Residential
Location: Plan-les-Ouates (GE)

Current status: building permit request


*Lots B-C-D*









Developer: Commune de Plan-les-Ouates
Project owners: La Bistoquette, Co-Pac
Architects: ATBA Architecture
Landscape architects: Vimade
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ L’Etang*
Mixed-use
Location: Vernier (GE)

Current status: under construction


*Lot A*









Project owner: Bugena SA
Assistant to the contracting authority: GBI SA
General contractor: Implenia (Suisse) SA
Architects: CCHE Architecture
Building contractor: Induni & Cie SA
Civil engineers: EDMS ingénieurs SA
Project website: Evolution+
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Surville*
Residential
Location: Lancy (GE)

Current status: under construction


*Lot 14*









Project owner: FCIL
Architects: BCR architectes
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*House of Missions*
Office
Location: Geneva (GE)

Current status: completed










Project owner: PI Morillon
General contractor: Hestia Construction SA
Project management: m3 Real Estate
Architects: de Giuli & Portier architectes
Consulting engineers: Nicolas Fehlmann ingénieurs conseils SA
Energy engineers: Weinmann-Energies SA
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*ITU International Telecommunication Union*
Headquarters
Location: Geneva (GE)

Current status: building permit request










Developer: Etat de Genève
Project owner: ITU
Architects: Christian Dupraz architectes
Construction management: Tekhne SA
Publication: Espazium
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Sentier des Saules 3*
Residential
Location: Geneva (GE)

Current status: building permit granted










Project owners: CODHA, La Ciguë
Architects: Jaccaud Spicher architectes
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*HEdS Haute Ecole de Santé*
Education
Location: Geneva (GE)

Current status: building permit request










Project owners: Etat de Genève
Architects: Group8
Publications: GVARCHI, Espazium
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Saint-Mathieu*
Residential
Location: Bernex (GE)

Curent status: under construction


*Lot C*









Developers: Etat de Genève, Commune de Bernex
Architects: FdMP architectes
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Cité internationale du Grand Morillon*
Residential
Location: Geneva (GE)

Final status: completed


*IHEID The Graduate Institute*







Photo: Gérald Sciboz

Developer: Etat de Genève
Project owner: IHEID
General contractor: ComplexBau AG
Architects: Kengo Kuma & Associates
Local architects: CCHE Architecture
Civil engineers: 2M Ingénierie civile SA
Façade construction: Sottas SA
Publication: Magazine Dyod
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*WHO World Health Organization*
Headquarters
Location: Pregny-Chambésy (GE)

Final status: completed










Developer: Etat de Genève
Project owner: WHO
Architects: Berrel Berrel Kräutler Architekten
Construction management: Eyre Architecture
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

* 
Rue des Maraîchers 2-4-6*
Residential
Location: La Jonction, Geneva (GE)

Current status: under construction










Project owner: Hospice général
Architects: Lopes & Périnet-Marquet architectes, Designlab Construction SA
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Route Blanche 10*
Office
Location: Thônex (GE)

Current status: building permit granted










Architects: Favre & Guth architectes
Project website: RB10
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

* 
Avenue Trembley 12C-12D*
Residential
Location: Geneva (GE)

Current status: under construction










Developer: La Foncière
Project owner: Maison de retraite du Petit-Saconnex
General contractor: Losinger Marazzi SA
Architects: Burckhardt + Partners SA
Project website: Côté Parc
Publication: Batimag
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

* 
Avenue Trembley 12A-12B*
Residential
Location: Geneva (GE)

Current status: under construction










Developer: La Foncière
Project owner: Maison de retraite du Petit-Saconnex
General contractor: Losinger Marazzi SA
Architects: FdMP architectes
Project website: Côté Parc
Publication: Batimag
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ L’Etang*
Mixed-use
Location: Vernier (GE)

Final status: completed


*Lot E*









Project owners: Ville de Vernier, Bugena SA
Project management: Urban Project SA
General contractor: Implenia (Suisse) SA
Architects: Groupe H
Civil engineers: EDMS ingénieurs SA
Project website: Evolution +
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

* 
Rue des Gares 4-6*
Mixed-use
Location: Geneva (GE)

Current status: architectural competition










Project owner: CFF SA
Architects: Meier & Associés architectes
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*UNOG United Nations Office at Geneva*
Office
Location: Jardin des Nations, Geneva (GE)

Final status: completed


*Building H*









Project owner: UNOG
Architects: Skidmore, Owings & Merrill LLP
Civil engineers: ZS ingénieurs civils
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Route des Morillons 22*
Mixed-use
Location: Geneva (GE)

Current status: building permit request










Project owner: Fondation Terra & Casa
Architects: Widmann architectes
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Théâtre de la Nouvelle Comédie de Genève:
backstage is the protagonist*

*The project by FRES Architectes is a veritable factory of artistic creation where theatrical performances are accompanied by feverish backstage work.*

*Read more…*


----------



## quimporte

*Centre culturel de Châtelaine (CCC)*
Cultural
Location: Vernier (GE)

Current status: building permit request










Project owners: Ville de Vernier, FODAC
Assistance to the project owner: M&R Conseils
Architects: Arbau arquitectos, CCJVV Architects
Project website: Concorde Culture
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## Josedc

that is one big cultural center.


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Allières*
Residential
Location: Geneva (GE)

Current status: under construction


*Lots A-B*









Project owners: FVGLS (A), SPG Asset Development (B)
Architects: Bassi Carella Marello architectes (A), Anderegg Rinaldi architectes (B)
Building contractor: Marti Construction SA
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Route des Acacias 2*
Mixed-use
Location: Geneva (GE)

Final status: completed (raising)










Project owner: CPEG
Architects: Christian Dupraz Architecture
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Geneva International Airport*
Transportation
Location: Le Grand-Saconnex (GE)

Final status: completed


*East Wing*









Project owner: Geneva International Airport
General contractor: HRS Real Estate SA
Architects: Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners
Local architects: Jacques Bugna architecture
Project managers: Arcora (façades), Ingérop (structure)
Civil engineers: T ingénierie SA
Façade engineers: BCS SA
Publication: Chantiers
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Le Rolliet*
Mixed-use
Location: Les Cherpines, Plan-les-Ouates (VD)

Current status: architectural competition


*Lot G1*









Developers: Etat de Genève, Commune de Plan-les-Ouates
Project owner: Coopérative Equilibre
Architects: Liengme Mechkat architectes
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Le Rolliet*
Residential
Location: Les Cherpines, Plan-les-Ouates (VD)

Current status: architectural competition


*Lots F-H2*









Developers: Etat de Genève, Commune de Plan-les-Ouates
Project owner: Fondation René et Kate Bloch
Architects: Sylla Widmann architectes
Consulting engineers: B+S ingénieurs conseils SA
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Vieusseux-Villars-Franchises*
Residential
Location: Geneva (GE)

Final status: completed


*Route des Franchises 34-36*









Project owner: SCHG
Architects: Giorgis Rodriguez architectes
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

* 
Le Plaza*
Culture
Location: Geneva (GE)

Current status: study mandate (renovation)










Architects: FdMP architectes
Project website: Le Plaza
Publications: Espazium, Liste Rouge
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Théâtre de Carouge*
Culture
Location: Carouge (GE)

Final status: completed










Project owner: Ville de Carouge
Architects: Pont12
Civil engineers: EDMS ingénieurs
Publication: Batimag
Project website: Théâtre de Carouge
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## prinzdan92

quimporte said:


> *Geneva International Airport*
> Transportation
> Location: Le Grand-Saconnex (GE)
> 
> Final status: completed
> 
> 
> *East Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project owner: Geneva International Airport
> General contractor: HRS Real Estate SA
> Architects: Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners
> Local architects: Jacques Bugna architecture
> Project managers: Arcora (façades), Ingérop (structure)
> Civil engineers: T ingénierie SA
> Façade engineers: BCS SA
> Publication: Chantiers
> Geolocalisation: Google Maps


Any pics or video of it?


----------



## quimporte

*Manège Piachaud*
Civic
Location: Geneva (GE)

Final status: completed (renovation)










Project owner: Ville de Genève
Architects: Estarstudio
Local architects: Atelier Traces Architecture
Civil engineers: ESM Ingénierie SA
Publication: Batimag
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Rue du Vieux-Collège 3*
Mixed-use
Location: Geneva (GE)

Current status: under construction










Project owner: La Poste SA Immobilier
Architects: Bakker & Blanc architectes
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Goutte de Saint-Mathieu*
Mixed-use
Location: Bernex (GE)

Current status: architectural competition










Developer: Commune de Bernex
Architects: GDAP architectes
Publication: Espazium
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Rue de la Servette 89-93*
Hospitality
Location: Geneva (GE)

Current status: under construction


*Stay KooooK*









Project owner: SV Group
Architects: de Giuli & Portier architectes
Press: PressPortal
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Atelier Plantin*
Industry
Location: Meyrin (GE)

Current status: study mandate










Project owner: FTI
Architects: Itten + Brechbühl SA
Civil engineers AB ingénieurs
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Avenue de l’Amandolier*
Residential
Location: Geneva (GE)

Current status: building permit request


*Avenue de l’Amandolier 15-15B, 17-17A*









Architects: LRS architectes
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*CEVA Eaux-Vives*
Mixed use
Location: Geneva (GE)

Current status: under construction


*Lot F*









Developer: Etat de Genève
Project owner: Fédération des Eaux-Vives
General contractor: Marti Construction SA
Architects: Brauen Wälchli architectes
Civil engineers: Thomas Jundt ingénieurs civils
Construction management: Tekhne SA
Publications: GVARCHI, Tout Immo
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PDQ La Concorde*
Residential
Location: Geneva (GE)

Final status: completed


*Lot F*









Consulting engineers: B+S ingénieurs conseils SA
Architects: ASS architectes
Building contractor: Induni & Cie SA
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ L’Etang*
Office
Location: Vernier (GE)

Final status: completed


*Lot B*









Project owner: Bugena SA
Project management: Urban Project SA
General contractor: HRS Real Estate SA
Architects: Grivel & Girod SA
Civil engineers: Kurmann Cretton ingénieurs SA
Building contractor: Induni & Cie SA
Metal construction: Hevron SA
Project website: Evolution+
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ L’Etang*
Mixed-use
Location: Vernier (GE)

Final status: completed


*Lot F*









Project owner: Bugena SA
Project management: Urban Project SA
General contractor: Implenia SA
Architects: Favre & Guth architectes, Grivel & Cie SA
Project website: Evolution +
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Communaux d’Ambilly*
Residential
Location: Thônex (GE)

Final status: completed


*Lot A2-1 (Salève et Mont Blanc)*









Developers: Etat de Genève, Commune de Thônex
Project owners: C2I SA, Batima (Suisse) SA
Architects: Bonnet architectes
Civil engineers: EDMS ingénieurs SA
Construction management: Tekhne SA
Publications: Batimag, Journées SIA
Project website: Belle Terre
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Communaux d’Ambilly*
Residential
Location: Thônex (GE)

Final status: completed


*Lot A2-2 (Jura)*









Developers: Etat de Genève, Commune de Thônex
Project owners: C2I SA, Batima (Suisse) SA
Architects: LRS architectes, Baillif-Loponte & Associés
Civil engineers: Ingeni SA
Publications: Batimag, Journées SIA
Project website: Belle Terre
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Communaux d’Ambilly*
Residential
Location: Thônex (GE)

Final status: completed


*Lot A2-3 (Les Voirons)*









Developers: Etat de Genève, Commune de Thônex
Project owners: C2I SA, Batima (Suisse) SA
Assistant to the project owner: MR Conseils SA
Architects: Jaccaud Spicher architectes
Civil engineers: ESM Ingénierie SA
Publications: Batimag, Journées SIA
Project website: Belle Terre
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Communaux d’Ambilly*
Mixed-use
Location: Thônex (GE)

Final status: completed


*Lots B-1, B-2 (Aravis et Môle)*









Developers: Etat de Genève, Commune de Thônex
Project owners: C2I SA, Batima (Suisse) SA
Assistant to the project owner: MR Conseils SA
Architects: Bassi Carella Marello architectes
Civil engineers: Moser Ingénierie SA
Publications: Batimag, Journée SIA
Project website: Belle Terre
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## trainwreck

Switzerland is so bad at modern architecture, just dull boxes and nothing else  Surprising


----------



## WiseSupernova

trainwreck said:


> Switzerland is so bad at modern architecture, just dull boxes and nothing else  Surprising


Are you really surprised? We started building like that in the 60s, and now we just put larger windows. For us, that is rapid progress!


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Grands Esserts*
Mixed-use
Location: Veyrier (GE)

Current status: building permit granted


*Maison de Vessy*









Developers: Etat de Genève, Commune de Veyrier
Project owner: CPEG
Architects: Burckhardt + Partner SA
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*BAC Bâtiment d’art contemporain*
Culture
Location: Geneva (GE)

Current status: study mandate (renovation)










Project owner: Ville de Genève
Architects: Kuehn Malvezzi Architects
Consultant Architects: CCHE Architecture
Publication: Batimag
Press: Tribune de Genève, Le Temps, News in 24
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vernets*
Education
Location: PAV, Geneva (GE)

Current status: building permit request


*Ecole des Vernets*









Project owner: Ville de Genève
Architects: Liechti Graf Zumsteg Architekten
Consultant engineers: B+S ingénieurs conseils
Publications: Batimag, GVARCHI
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Fontenettes-Moraines (Cité Léopard)*
Residential
Location: Carouge (GE)

Current status: under construction










Project owners: Ville de Carouge, SUVA
Architects: Local Architecture
Landscape architects: Paysagestion
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*CEVA Chêne-Bourg*
Mixed-use
Location: Chêne-Bourg (GE)

Final status: completed


*Lot A2*









Project owners: Etat de Genève, Commune de Chêne-Bourg, ANB, VIE
Architects: Group8
Civil engineers: AB ingénieurs civils SA
Building contractor: Induni & Cie SA
Publication: GVARCHI
Project website: Tourmaline Chêne-Bourg
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## Manolo_B2

*New Airport Terminal: Aile Est*
Long haul / non Schengen
Opening: 14. December 2021
before:

after:













source: Genf hübscht sich mit transparentem neuen Flugsteig auf - aeroTELEGRAPH


----------



## quimporte

*Bastion Saint-Antoine*
Cultural
Location: Geneva (GE)

Current status: building permit granted










Project owner: Ville de Genève
Architects: Estar arquitectos, Atelier Traces
Publication: Afasia Archzine
Geolocalisation: Google Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ L’Etoile 1*
Mixed use
Location: PAV, Carouge (GE)

Current status: preparatory work


*Lot B*









Developer: République et canton de Genève
Project owner: Pictet Group
Architects: Designlab Architecture SA
Civil engineers: AB ingénieurs civils SA
Press (FR): Allnews, Espazium
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Chemin des Semailles 50*
Mixed use
Location: Lancy (GE)

Final status: completed










Architects: Matei Agarici architecte
Structural engineer: Ingeni SA
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------



## quimporte

* 
EPFL Biotech Campus*
Research
Location: Geneva (GE)

Current status: under construction


*Building B4*









Architects: CP3 Architecture
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------



## quimporte

*CEVA Eaux-Vives*
Mixed use
Location: Geneva (GE)

Final status: completed


*Lot E*









Developer: République et canton de Genève
Project owner: CFF SA Immobilier
General contractor: HRS Real Estate SA
Architects: Aeby Perneger & Associés
Civil engineers: Ingeni SA
Publication: Architectes.ch
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Rue des Confessions 11*
Residential
Location: Geneva (GE)

Final status: completed










General contractor: Hestia Construction SA
Project management: m3 Real Estate SA
Architects: Hervé de Giovannini architecte
Civil engineers: ZS ingénieurs civils
Publication: Architectes.ch
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------



## quimporte

*DSG Deutsche Schule Genf*
Educational
Location: Vernier (GE)

Current status: under construction


*Building B*









Project owner: Deutsche Schule Genf
Architects: Soliman Zurkirchen Architekten
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------



## quimporte

*ISG International School of Geneva*
Educational
Location: Geneva (GE)

Current status: under construction


*Early Years Extension (EYE)*









Project owner: Fondation de l’Ecole internationale de Genève
General contractor: Steiner SA
Architects: Verticité Architecture SA
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------



## quimporte

* 
PLQ Surville*
Mixed use
Location: Lancy (GE)

Current status: under construction


*Lot 2*









Project owner: SI Surville 2
Project management: C2I SA
General contractor: Perret Construction SA
Architects: Group8
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Chemin De-Normandie 14-16*
Residential
Location: Geneva (GE)

Current status: building permit request (transformation)










Project owner: AXA IM
Project management: Tekhne SA
Architects: Brauen Wälchli architectes
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Grands Esserts*
Mixed use
Location: Veyrier (GE)

Current status: under construction


*Maison de Vessy*









Developers: République et canton de Genève, Commune de Veyrier
Project owner: CPEG
Architects: Burckhardt + Partner SA
Structural engineers: EDMS SA
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Vieusseux-Villars-Franchises*
Residential
Location: Geneva (GE)

Current status: under construction


*Rue Edouard-Rod 2-4-6-8 (Building F)*









Project owner: SCHG
Architects: Ris + Partenaires architectes SA
Press (FR): Le Journal de l’immobilier
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Urban Agricultural Park*
Leisure, agriculture
Location: Bernex, Confignon (GE)

Current status: building permit request


*Urban Farm*









Project owners: Etat de Genève, Commune de Bernex
Architects: Verzone Woods architectes
Civil engineers: EDMS SA
Publication: SIG
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Rue Denis-de-Rougemont 17A-17B*
Residential
Location: Geneva (GE)

Current status: building permit request










Architects: Cerutti architectes SA
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------



## quimporte

* 
PLQ Sous-Bois*
Commercial
Location: Geneva (GE)

Current status: building permit granted


*Chemin du Petit-Saconnex 34-36-38-40*









Project owners: SoCoop, CODHA
Architects: LRS architectes
Consulting engineers: B+S ingénieurs conseils SA
Project website: Hoortus
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Rue de la Terrassière 60*
Mixed use
Location: Geneva (GE)

Current status: architectural competition










Architects: Jaccaud + Associés
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Lighthouse*
Infrastructure
Location: Geneva (GE)

Current status: architectural competition










Project owner: Société nautique de Genève
Architects: Bureau
Civil engineers: Schnetzer Puskas Ingenieure
Publication: Espazium
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Caran d’Ache*
Headquarters
Location: Bernex (GE)

Current status: architectural competition










Project owner: Caran d’Ache
Architects: Pierre-Alain Dupraz architectes
Press (FR): Bilan (subscribers), Tribune de Genève (subscribers), Immobilier.ch
Publications: Batimag, Chantiers Magazine
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------



## quimporte

* 
PLQ Surville*
Mixed use
Location: Lancy (GE)

Current status: building permit granted


*Lot 1*









Developer: Etat de Genève
Project owner: Artisa Microliving AG
Architects: Group8
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Chemin de la Montagne 136-136B*
Mixed use
Location: Chêne-Bougeries (GE)

Final status: building permit granted










Architects: Architecture & Retail Rites SA
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Geneva International Airport*
Transportation
Location: Le Grand-Saconnex (GE)

Current status: project


*CAP 2030*









Project owner: Geneva International Airport
Airport planners: NACO
Architects: Itten + Brechbühl SA
Civil engineers: Emch + Berger SA
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Rue du Valais 7-9-11*
Residential
Location: Geneva (GE)

Current status: architectural competition (raising)










Architects: Lacroix Chessex architectes
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Surville*
Mixed use
Location: Lancy (GE)

Current status: under construction


*Lots 3-4-5*









Developers: Etat de Genève, Commune de Lancy
General contractor: Construction Perret SA
Architects: Favre & Guth architectes
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Vieusseux-Villars-Franchises*
Mixed use
Location: Geneva (GE)

Current status: under construction


*Lot F*









Project owner: Etat de Genève
Architects: Ris + Partenaires architectes
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------



## quimporte

*UNIGe University of Geneva*
Residential
Location: Geneva (GE)

Current status: building permit request


*University Campus (Building B)*









Project owner: Fondation de la Cité Universitaire
Architects: LRS architectes
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Les 6 Toits*
Cultural
Location: Geneva (GE)

Current status: under construction










Architects: Frei & Stefani SA
Press: Le Temps, Tribune de Genève
Publication: Batimag
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Rue du Pré-Bouvier 31-33-35-37-39-41*
Mixed use
Location: Satigny (GE)

Current status: building permit granted










Developers: RE Capital, GMG
Architects: De Giuli & Portier architectes
Civil engineers: SB Ingénierie SA (>Industriel>PB31)
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Champ-du-Château*
Residential
Location: Bellevue (GE)

Final status: completed


*Les Hauts-du-Château*









Project owner: C2I SA
General contractor: Construction Perret SA
Architects: Favre & Guth Architecture SA
Publication: Batimag
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ L’Etang*
Mixed use
Location: Vernier (GE)

Final status: completed


*Lot C*









Developers: Ville de Vernier, Bugena SA
Project management: Urban Project SA
General contractor: HRS Real Estate SA
Architects: Grivel & Girod SA
Civil engineer: EDMS ingénieurs SA
Website: Evolution+
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ L’Etang*
Mixed use
Location: Vernier (GE)

Final status: completed


*Lot D*









Developers: Ville de Vernier, Bugena SA
Project management: Urban Project SA
General contractor: Edifea SA
Architects: Favre & Guth Architecture SA, Grivel & Girod SA
Civil engineer: EDMS ingénieurs SA
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ L’Etang*
Mixed use
Location: Vernier (GE)

Final status: completed


*Lot F*









Project owner: Bugena SA
Project management: Urban Project SA
General contractor: Implenia SA
Architects: Favre & Guth Architecture SA, Grivel & Cie SA
Project website: Evolution +
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Avenue de l’Amandolier 21*
Residential
Location: Geneva (GE)

Current status: building permit granted










Project owner: Immologic Sàrl
Architects: Rieben & Zuber architectes
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------



## quimporte

*UNIGe University of Geneva*
Residential
Location: Carouge (GE)

Current status: building permit granted


*Site de Pinchat*









Developer: Etat de Genève
Project owners: Université de Genève, FULE, FIVC
Architects: Pont12 architectes
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Grands Esserts*
Residential
Location: Veyrier (GE)

Current status: building permit request


*Secteur Ferme*









Developers: Etat de Genève, Ville de Veyrier
Project owner: Fondation immobilière de la ville de Veyrier (FIV)
Architects: Dreier Frenzel architecture
Publication: Batimag
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------



## quimporte

*HUG - Geneva University Hospitals*
Health
Location: Geneva (GE)

Current status: architectural competition


*Children’s Hospital (HdE)*









Project owner: HUG
Architects: Architecturestudio
Press (FR): 20 minutes
Publication: Espazium
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vernets*
Residential
Location: PAV, Geneva (GE)

Current status: building permit granted


*Lot A*









Developer: Etat de Genève
Project owners: FVGLS, CIEPP, SCHG, La Ciguë, La Mobilière Suisse AM, CPEG, CODHA
General contractor: Losinger Marazzi SA
Architects: Geninasca Delefortrie architectes, Bunq architectes
Construction management: Pillet SA
Project website: Quai Vernets
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vernets*
Residential
Location: PAV, Geneva (GE)

Current status: building permit granted


*Lot B*









Developer: Etat de Genève
Project owners: FVGLS, CIEPP, SCHG, La Ciguë, La Mobilière Suisse AM, CPEG, CODHA
General contractor: Losinger Marazzi SA
Architects: Jaccaud Spicher architectes, LRS architectes
Construction management: Pillet SA
Project website: Quai Vernets
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------



## quimporte

*PLQ Les Vernets*
Mixed-use
Location: PAV, Geneva (GE)

Current status: building permit granted


*Lots C-D*









Developer: Etat de Genève
Project owners: Swiss Life SA, FVGLS, CIEPP, SCHG, La Ciguë, La Mobilière Suisse AM, CPEG, CODHA
General contractor: Losinger Marazzi SA
Architects: Fruehauf Henry & Viladoms, Atelier Descombes Rampini
Civil engineer: Thomas Jundt ingénieurs civils
Construction management: Pillet SA
Project website: Quai Vernets
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Chemin De-Normandie 14*
Residential
Location: Geneva (GE)

Current status: building permit granted (transformation)









Project owner: AXA Invest Managers
Architects: Brauen Wälchli architectes
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------



## quimporte

*Chemin De-Normandie 22*
Mixed use
Location: Geneva (GE)

Current status: building permit request









Project owner: AXA Invest Managers
Architects: Brauen Wälchli architectes
Geolocalisation: Bing Maps


----------

